# Blue Dream SCRoG + Undercurrent DWC + CO2



## berkman858 (Oct 24, 2012)

For this grow I will be doing (4) Blue Dream clones in my 5x5 grow tent, the setup is:



5x5 Tent
1000 watt light
4 site Undercurrent DWC Hydro System
Environmental Controller
CO2
Water Chiller
House and Garden nutrients

I will be adding the screen in a week or so. The clones were rooted then vegged for a week in the aero cloner before transplanting yesterday to Hydroton.

Please feel free to comment.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is gonna be good I got my chair pulled up!

Hey did you use co2 last grow? EDUT n/m I went back and looked.
How much increase percentage wise would you attribute to co2?


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> This is gonna be good I got my chair pulled up!
> 
> Hey did you use co2 last grow? EDUT n/m I went back and looked.
> How much increase percentage wise would you attribute to co2?


Thx Bassman, you got first!

To be honest I have run CO2 for every one of these last 3 grows except the first part of the first grow when I didn't have the CO2 setup yet. The other grows that I did were 10 years ago and were all pretty much failures and a lot of lessons learned on what not to do. This time around I decided to go all in and am now working on doubling my setup with another complete 5x5 setup. That will come in the next couple of months so stay tuned for dueling tents. Then I can do some experiments and side by side comparisons. I am really looking forward to experimenting.


----------



## xxsmokekushxx (Oct 24, 2012)

cali subbed


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thx Bassman, you got first!
> 
> To be honest I have run CO2 for every one of these last 3 grows except the first part of the first grow when I didn't have the CO2 setup yet. The other grows that I did were 10 years ago and were all pretty much failures and a lot of lessons learned on what not to do. This time around I decided to go all in and am now working on doubling my setup with another complete 5x5 setup. That will come in the next couple of months so stay tuned for dueling tents. Then I can do some experiments and side by side comparisons. I am really looking forward to experimenting.


I wanna run 2 setups also, but the damn bill adds up and the girl wont let me forget it.
I tell her it takes money to....but she dont hear me though.

How much did the co2 setup cost?


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 24, 2012)

subbed.....


----------



## Gilean Stormheart (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah the Blue Dream Grow...Here we go keep your fingers crossed. Have great hopes for this grow


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I wanna run 2 setups also, but the damn bill adds up and the girl wont let me forget it.
> I tell her it takes money to....but she dont hear me though.
> 
> How much did the co2 setup cost?


Sentinel CHHC-4 environmental controller = ~$650
20# CO2 tank = $100
CO2 regulator = $150

CO2 refills are only $15 and a tank lasts me 1-2 weeks depending on the progress of the grow.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 25, 2012)

xxsmokekushxx said:


> cali subbed


Welcome, smokekush.... San Diego representing here.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn that is a really expensive setup!
Ill stick to light and intake for now I guess

I have some seeds popped.
I went with 3 Herijuana and 3 Stank Ape
Going to buy some rockwool and tags.
I never grew either strain but I have high hopes.
I have only grown from seed one other time, and they were all males except for one out of 8 so I haven't done seed in a long time.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn that is a really expensive setup!
> Ill stick to light and intake for now I guess
> 
> I have some seeds popped.
> ...


It's about to get a whole lot more expensive when I add a 2HP water chiller and all the accessories so I can get the other 5x5 up and running.

Good luck with the seeds, if I were you I would take cuttings of each plant and flower them to see which ones are females. Or you could just wait until their sex shows naturally, but I think that takes a little longer.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> It's about to get a whole lot more expensive when I add a 2HP water chiller and all the accessories so I can get the other 5x5 up and running.
> 
> Good luck with the seeds, if I were you I would take cuttings of each plant and flower them to see which ones are females. Or you could just wait until their sex shows naturally, but I think that takes a little longer.


2hp chiller, now THAT is really expensive!

How long does it take to show sex?
I dont really have time/space to test flower.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 2hp chiller, now THAT is really expensive!
> 
> How long does it take to show sex?
> I dont really have time/space to test flower.


I think it takes around 4 weeks to show sex.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I think it takes around 4 weeks to show sex.


Wow they will be big then...maybe not since from seed though?


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 29, 2012)

Something is definitely wrong. The leaves are drooping and I can't figure out what it is. I originally thought that it was from some old TEA (10 days old) that I used but I have since flushed the system and refilled with clean R/O water, nutes, and fresh tea. My water chiller doesn't seem to be working as well as before and can only cool the water to 70-71 degrees. Air temperature is between 82-84 degrees. Here are some pics:


----------



## SFguy (Oct 29, 2012)

subbd up... 

I dunno what tha deal is berkman.. they dont look very happy, and iv been having a few issues too with my veggers, nothing is looking as healthy as it should at the moment. i hope things bounce back soon so you can kill it again like you did last run


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

They look like not enough air in them nutes or a deficiency maybe??


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Problem:* Signs of a cannabis calcium deficiency can be hard to pin down since calcium deficiencies are often accompanied by magnesium, iron, and other deficiencies. However, some of the major signs of a calcium deficiency are in the leaves which will display dead spots, crinkling, spotting, or small brown spots. Another sign of a cannabis calcium deficiency is new leaves will appear small and distorted with curled tips The insides of the plant and well as the flowers/buds may show signs of decay. Roots may show signs of bacteria and may be dying off or be under developed.
**
Solution: If the pH of your root zone is off, then your cannabis cannot properly absorb calcium through its roots so the first step is to ensure that you have the correct pH for your growth medium. Learn more about pH and cannabis. Different strains of cannabis tend to have different nutrient problems, but calcium, magnesium, and iron deficiencies often appear together in cannabis. Therefore many growers decide to purchase some sort of Calcium-Magnesium (often called Cal-Mag) supplement for their grow room in case this common deficiency appears. I have listed some available Cal-Mag supplements that I have used along below with some general information about each one. After supplementing with Cal-Mag and correcting the pH, you should expect to see new healthy growth within a week.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They look like not enough air in them nutes or a deficiency maybe??


I just put brand new air stones in the system and I have been giving them CalMg so I don't think it's Calcium.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I just put brand new air stones in the system and I have been giving them CalMg so I don't think it's Calcium.


It was what I saw when looking at the pics.

Do you have any ideas?

Maybe they want a different water schedule?

I have no clue, I hope you find her problem!


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Oct 29, 2012)

I had plants that looked similar when I was under-watering and my pH was a little high. (I'm ebb and flow though) Calibrated your pH probe lately?


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 29, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I had plants that looked similar when I was under-watering and my pH was a little high. (I'm ebb and flow though) Calibrated your pH probe lately?


Yes my PH probe is calibrated monthly and alerts me when it's time to calibrate.

I ended up emptying the reservoir and replacing with fresh R/O water. I think I am overfeeding them. The PPM doubled when I went from the aero cloner to the undercurrent DWC and I don't think they can handle that strength. I will add nutes tomorrow but I want to let them chill in water for tonight.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Tricyknome (Oct 30, 2012)

Bring the nutes on s l o w. What was your EC. or ppm s running at before the flush?
I always keep the ppm s under 700 for the fist 7-10 days out of clone then raise it slowly depending on the strain. I am not very familiar with blue dream. 
Is it a blueberry x widow? 

Your temps sound fine. Could be a silica deficancy. Maybe get some pro- tekt.

I sure hope the flush helps.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tricyknome said:


> Bring the nutes on s l o w. What was your EC. or ppm s running at before the flush?
> I always keep the ppm s under 700 for the fist 7-10 days out of clone then raise it slowly depending on the strain. I am not very familiar with blue dream.
> Is it a blueberry x widow?
> 
> ...


The TDS (EC x 500) was 700 before flush and it is the second week out of the cloner. I have to go downstairs and check it now, but it was TDS 30 last night after I rinsed out the system and filled with fresh R/O water.

Blue Dream is DJ Shorts Blueberry x Haze.

I already had silica in there in the form of H&G Amino Treatment.

Thx


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just checked the tent and the plants still look sad but I think the new growth looks pretty good. I will check again tonight to see how the new growth is doing. By the look and feel of the older leaves I do think I was overfeeding them.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Oct 30, 2012)

You can always see the changes with the new leaves, I can tell if something is off just by the new nodes.


----------



## HIGH GUY (Oct 30, 2012)

Check your meter you have a PH issue no doubt!!! Blue Dream never go over 800PPM Cal mag at 5ml per gal


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

r/o res solution?[video=youtube;jtwKspdMfao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwKspdMfao&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUeH4pozs0N PJn0CW5cvbt5A[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> r/o res solution?[video=youtube;jtwKspdMfao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwKspdMfao&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUeH4pozs0N PJn0CW5cvbt5A[/video]


I like it. That's a pretty clever way to buffer your R/O water.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

When I saw that I thought..whats the point of r/o if you add back in the shitty tap water?

I guess it is better than pure tap water though.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

that and the res stacking. just sit back and let 2 or three of them fill up. enough for ur whole grow plus tea.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> When I saw that I thought..whats the point of r/o if you add back in the shitty tap water?
> 
> I guess it is better than pure tap water though.


if u try to ph r/o water it skyrockets and drops with the smallest amount of ph up or down. the tap water is a buffer for the two.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

smart mofos yo. i watched the whole 5 part thing and it was pimp.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

I decided to put all of my moms except the Purple Kush into flower in the unused 5x5. A friend came over and helped me set it up with a 600 watt light and a 6" Max-Fan. I am going to take 2 cuttings of each and clone them in the aero cloner. Then I will make new moms in smaller 1 gallon smart pots. The Purple Kush mom is going to veg for another week or so until I can take 14 cuttings from her. Those will go upstairs in a new 4x4 tent with 1000 watt light and a flood and drain setup that we already have. 

I was very disappointed in the yield of my last grow so I wont be able to get the chiller and all the accessories right away like I had planned. Not wanting to just have 1 tent up and running, I decided to press the FUCK IT button and try to use all of the equipment currently at my disposal. I will still get the chiller and proceed with my plans but it will take a few more months before I will get there.

The moms I put in the tent are:

Afghan Kush
Blue Dream
Tahoe OG
Bullrider
Herojuana


----------



## herbalife (Oct 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> When I saw that I thought..whats the point of r/o if you add back in the shitty tap water?
> 
> I guess it is better than pure tap water though.


I'd guess they add back tap so they don't have to supplement calcium/magnesium, and to lower the cost of all that R/O water.

*Berkman* I think you hit it right on, ppm's too high too quick. I bet they bounce right back after 30ppm for awhile and maybe going up around 350ppm over a week or so.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Blue Dream plants look a lot better, at least the new growth looks good. The older growth is pretty fucked but there is nothing I can do about that now. The roots are also looking better and have new thick white growth as opposed to the shitty thin growth that I previously saw. I am going to keep them in just R/O water for another day before I add nutes back.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

once the new growth grows out just cut all that nasty fucked up shit off.


----------



## Tricyknome (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice save. Im tuned in.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> once the new growth grows out just cut all that nasty fucked up shit off.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> When I saw that I thought..whats the point of r/o if you add back in the shitty tap water?
> 
> I guess it is better than pure tap water though.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing but hey if it works, I can't argue with results. I like the PH buffering part of it, but don't necessarily see that as a definitive reason for using this method. I know a few growers who use tap water and get very good results. I will probably try it out sometime but for now I am sticking with R/O water and my H&G nutes.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Oct 31, 2012)

I use tap water, but the water around here is so clean. It's the first city I've been in where the tap water wasn't disgusting to drink.

ppm < 25
pH ~ 6.7 (I think) When I add Boost and Bloom or Boost and Veg it's usually ~6.3 then I drop to 5.8


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 31, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I use tap water, but the water around here is so clean. It's the first city I've been in where the tap water wasn't disgusting to drink.
> 
> ppm < 25
> pH ~ 6.7 (I think) When I add Boost and Bloom or Boost and Veg it's usually ~6.3 then I drop to 5.8


Must be nice, our tap water here is ~350-400 PPM. Yuck.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Must be nice, our tap water here is ~350-400 PPM. Yuck.


yep and my plants love it.  my body does not on the otherhand. cant stand the taste of tap. too chlorinated for me.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I use tap water, but the water around here is so clean. It's the first city I've been in where the tap water wasn't disgusting to drink.
> 
> ppm < 25
> pH ~ 6.7 (I think) When I add Boost and Bloom or Boost and Veg it's usually ~6.3 then I drop to 5.8


where the hell do u live? lol. i want 25 ppm tap. either that or a well with a nice r/o system just in case...


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone know of any grocery stores in the San Diego area that sell dry ice? I want to try some dry ice extraction.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Oct 31, 2012)

East Coast


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

My tap water is 150ppm, and the ph is 7.8 and the chlorine is smelly and the water will mold in 3-4 days if in a cup on the counter. The water turns my sinks toilet and shower pinkish orange if not washed for 2 weeks also.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 31, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> East Coast


I thought you were in Canadia.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2012)

hmm. im gonna make some burgers cuz im baked. lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hmm. im gonna make some burgers cuz im baked. lmao.


Just had some nachos with the works on em.


----------



## Ernst (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey all.. Just dropping in and saw the issues with Blue Dream.. What a Princess! Oh She doesn't like to be force fed at all. Will complain. I made a joke she likes to feign dying to get her way.
I am growing out a cross of the sole clone that survived being feed what the others had no problem with in 2010 that is. Missed growing last year. 

Still it's was a Princess. She wants to take her sweet Veg time and doesn't like being fed even in Organic Soil with what others have no problem with.

This Cross will be the first smoke of any amount so I still don't know what a True Blue Dream smokes like since my surviving clone out of two was seeded quickly and let pass away.

All I can say is the near death and the come back seem to be some drama the strain has.. Interesting behaviour in a plant if you ask me but still drama.. 

So Soil or Hydro she is a light feeder that will get hungry but if not fed when she wants it well she will make you sick worrying about her. LOL... Even in crosses I have the same thing going.

Would love to see your BD in flower close up friend!


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Hey all.. Just dropping in and saw the issues with Blue Dream.. What a Princess! Oh She doesn't like to be force fed at all. Will complain. I made a joke she likes to feign dying to get her way.
> I am growing out a cross of the sole clone that survived being feed what the others had no problem with in 2010 that is. Missed growing last year.
> 
> Still it's was a Princess. She wants to take her sweet Veg time and doesn't like being fed even in Organic Soil with what others have no problem with.
> ...


Thx for the info, even if it was sort of in poem form. I have experienced first hand the blight of force feeding Blue Dream and I won't do it anymore. I am holding off until tomorrow to start her back on nutes and even then it will be light nutes.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 1, 2012)

I checked the Blue Dream girls this morning and they are looking much much better. There is a lot of new root growth so I am 99% positive I was just overfeeding them. I guess BD is a light feeder which is fine I just wish I knew that last week.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 1, 2012)

Well slow to want to eat maybe but once it decides it wants food then it's okay. Picky Princess..


----------



## SFguy (Nov 1, 2012)

glad its mostly worked out berk.. i was worried for a minute.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Well slow to want to eat maybe but once it decides it wants food then it's okay. Picky Princess..


Good to know, thx.



SFguy said:


> glad its mostly worked out berk.. i was worried for a minute.


Thx, me too!


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I thought you were in Canadia.


I am. East Coast. lol


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 1, 2012)

Blue Dream in the undercurrent system (now with nutes):























Clones of the moms that are in flower: 







Purple Kush that I am waiting to get bigger so I can take 14 cuttings:


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 1, 2012)

All of the thick white root growth that you see is from the last few days when they have been getting nothing but R/O water and Orca. The brown/tan looking roots are the older growth that didn't really do much of anything during the previous week and half when they were getting fried.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> All of the thick white root growth that you see is from the last few days when they have been getting nothing but R/O water and Orca. The brown/tan looking roots are the older growth that didn't really do much of anything during the previous week and half when they were getting fried.


So less is more you are saying with the rooting clones? Speaking of additives etc in the water.

My last 2 runs of clones in my homemade aerocloner failed miserably and I lost some good genetics as a result.

I have heard plain cool water and change everyday, maybe in one of your threads?? Anyway I am gonna try that.
I have clones I took today and some yday in the humidity done, and want to put em in my cloner.

Only thing is I need a ph meter to do that and all mine are broken.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm very interested in your efforts.. Thanks!

Wishing you the best.. This is a tough one make no mistake..


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So less is more you are saying with the rooting clones? Speaking of additives etc in the water.
> 
> My last 2 runs of clones in my homemade aerocloner failed miserably and I lost some good genetics as a result.
> 
> ...


I didn't PH the R/O water that I used in my aero cloner, but I probably should. What is happening to the cuttings? Are they wilting?

When I first tried my homemade aero cloner I put the pump on a timer so that the water wouldn't get too hot but the cuttings all wilted when the pump turned off. I took the pump off of the timer and the cuttings came back and rooted fine.

I also didn't change the water in the aero cloner until I wanted to add nutes and start vegging in there. I think I had the original water in there for 2 weeks before I changed it. I did put TEA in with the water so it wouldn't grow algae and since the TEA has Roots Excelurator in there I also figured it would help the roots.

For this current cloning attempt I put in 5 gallons of R/O water, TEA, and 5ml of Roots Excelurator. Let's see how that works.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I didn't PH the R/O water that I used in my aero cloner, but I probably should. What is happening to the cuttings? Are they wilting?
> 
> When I first tried my homemade aero cloner I put the pump on a timer so that the water wouldn't get too hot but the cuttings all wilted when the pump turned off. I took the pump off of the timer and the cuttings came back and rooted fine.
> 
> ...


The last 2 batches never wilted, but after like 2 weeks the stems got swollen black and slimy (no roots either)

Maybe I didnt clean it well enough??

I have been scared to use it since.

I have clones (cut 2 days ago) that are too tall and no room for them. I chopped the large ones in half. 
I dont wanna wait 2 weeks misting them all the time in a conventional cloner though.


----------



## MarioMadness (Nov 2, 2012)

Acutely I just did this with 2 clones I cut off.. Just keep them in plain cool tap water in a water bottle for a few days, changed to new bottle every other day or so . and oh a week later the roots that were almost 10"inch's long... And no additives. Just tap water! left in 24 hours light. once they come in they really come in! Now I have them planted and waiting to goto my box when my plant is done!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

MarioMadness said:


> Acutely I just did this with 2 clones I cut off.. Just keep them in plain cool tap water in a water bottle for a few days, changed to new bottle every other day or so . and oh a week later the roots that were almost 10"inch's long... And no additives. Just tap water! left in 24 hours light. once they come in they really come in!


I tried tap water a yr ago.
They did nothing ever, must be a difference in water...
My tap water ph is almost 8


----------



## SFguy (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So less is more you are saying with the rooting clones? Speaking of additives etc in the water.
> 
> My last 2 runs of clones in my homemade aerocloner failed miserably and I lost some good genetics as a result.
> 
> ...


i use only plain water in my cloner too with my pump on 24/7 change the water maybe 1x a week less if im feelin lazy but i have rooted clones from my cloner that i never changed the water in at all, the browning stems on your clones may be an issue of too warm of water i have noticed that happening in my cloner with a couple but only when the temps in my house are really hot. the swollen setms is a GOOD THING, mine swell up and spit out roots yours were probably really close to rooting!!!!




berkman858 said:


> I didn't PH the R/O water that I used in my aero cloner, but I probably should. What is happening to the cuttings? Are they wilting?
> 
> When I first tried my homemade aero cloner I put the pump on a timer so that the water wouldn't get too hot but the cuttings all wilted when the pump turned off. I took the pump off of the timer and the cuttings came back and rooted fine.
> 
> ...


all my clones wilt too if the pump is not on 24/7 but i just use plain tap water from the faucet, no nutes or anything this last batch of clones 20-25 did aight. not stellar by any means though i never checked the ph of my tap water... maybe i should. 



bassman999 said:


> I tried tap water a yr ago.
> They did nothing ever, must be a difference in water...
> My tap water ph is almost 8


 i never checked the ph of my tap water ... maybe i should. but alas no brains no headaches.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

My water temp was about 80 I think. The house was 75-80, and the water warmer from the pump.
I figure the temps are down now, and thinking back the cloner worked best during the winter. Roots in 5-12 days dep on strain.
I have a chiller, but seems like a waste to use a chiller and pay that price unless I am running 100 clones or something.

Next summer/spring Ill add ice cubes all day and swap water every other day I think.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My water temp was about 80 I think. The house was 75-80, and the water warmer from the pump.
> I figure the temps are down now, and thinking back the cloner worked best during the winter. Roots in 5-12 days dep on strain.
> I have a chiller, but seems like a waste to use a chiller and pay that price unless I am running 100 clones or something.
> 
> Next summer/spring Ill add ice cubes all day and swap water every other day I think.


 my house stays like 60-70 lol cause i try to keep the temps down in my kitchen grow tent and my closet too. LOL my cloner just sits out in the living room and the temos are waaaay below that the water always feels cool to the touch.... seems like indeed its too hot too hot.. but ya try some frozen water bottles, or a larger resivoir cloner so there is more volume of water it wont heat up so fast.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> my house stays like 60-70 lol cause i try to keep the temps down in my kitchen grow tent and my closet too. LOL my cloner just sits out in the living room and the temos are waaaay below that the water always feels cool to the touch.... seems like indeed its too hot too hot.. but ya try some frozen water bottles, or a larger resivoir cloner so there is more volume of water it wont heat up so fast.


Yeah I have a 5 gal bucket cloner, since my tote cloner always leaked. It was way better, you are right size matters lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I have a 5 gal bucket cloner, since my tote cloner always leaked. It was way better, you are right size matters lol.


I have 5 gallons in my 18 gallon tote. I will let you guys know how it all works out.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i use only plain water in my cloner too with my pump on 24/7 change the water maybe 1x a week less if im feelin lazy but i have rooted clones from my cloner that i never changed the water in at all, the browning stems on your clones may be an issue of too warm of water i have noticed that happening in my cloner with a couple but only when the temps in my house are really hot. the swollen setms is a GOOD THING, mine swell up and spit out roots yours were probably really close to rooting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I washed out my 5 gal homer bucket cloner and put the clones in there with a mix of 60% R/O and 40% tap water and nothing else. Trying the buffering method and the tap water method at once lol. I haver it in the garage to help keep it cooler


berkman858 said:


> I have 5 gallons in my 18 gallon tote. I will let you guys know how it all works out.


they look good in there so far.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok I washed out my 5 gal homer bucket cloner and put the clones in there with a mix of 60% R/O and 40% tap water and nothing else. Trying the buffering method and the tap water method at once lol. I haver it in the garage to help keep it cooler
> 
> they look good in there so far.


Good luck and thx, they still look the same. At least from what I can see they look the same, I am going to wait a few more days before taking a look under the lid. I figure they are in a very fragile state right now.

Can you explain a little better how you are using the 5 gallon bucket to clone? I am confused. And high. High and confused.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been cloning for the last week - no real signs of roots yet, other than a little bit of white at the top of the rockwool. I think I'm going to focus on watering the rockwool and not so much the leaves now - try to coax them into growing roots and getting their water from the rockwool and not via foliar-feeding.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I have been cloning for the last week - no real signs of roots yet, other than a little bit of white at the top of the rockwool. I think I'm going to focus on watering the rockwool and not so much the leaves now - try to coax them into growing roots and getting their water from the rockwool and not via foliar-feeding.


Sounds like a plan, good luck.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Good luck and thx, they still look the same. At least from what I can see they look the same, I am going to wait a few more days before taking a look under the lid. I figure they are in a very fragile state right now.
> 
> Can you explain a little better how you are using the 5 gallon bucket to clone? I am confused. And high. High and confused.


I use it the same as your tote. The advantage is the lid snaps and seals, the dis-advantage it that less water and lid area.
Pics will clear it up I think. 250 gph pump and like 9 or 10 sprayers inside on 1/2" pvc.

Please excuse the mess in my garage.
Ill use the excuse that I am newly moved and still unpacking....


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice, I didn't put any net pots in my cloner. I see that most people have them, what is the advantage?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice, I didn't put any net pots in my cloner. I see that most people have them, what is the advantage?


IDK, I had some plugs fall through. I prolly cut the holes too big, or the cloner plugs are crap. I used a 2" hole saw for my holes. 1.75" might have been better.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> IDK, I had some plugs fall through. I prolly cut the holes too big, or the cloner plugs are crap. I used a 2" hole saw for my holes. 1.75" might have been better.


I went one size smaller than the size of the neoprene collar so it would be snug.


----------



## drbacana (Nov 3, 2012)

Save beck

think of this idea believe you will like

1º rdwc

35 day of 12/12
ph 5.9
ec 2.0
Temp 74F


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks great drcabana!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I use it the same as your tote. The advantage is the lid snaps and seals, the dis-advantage it that less water and lid area.
> Pics will clear it up I think. 250 gph pump and like 9 or 10 sprayers inside on 1/2" pvc.
> 
> Please excuse the mess in my garage.
> Ill use the excuse that I am newly moved and still unpacking....


I like the 5 gallon cloner. It seems like it would work real well just for less plants.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I like the 5 gallon cloner. It seems like it would work real well just for less plants.


I have 10 clones in it, but takes up about 1 ft2. I have another lid that I cut out 7 holes.
Spare lids are like $1 only


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have 10 clones in it, but takes up about 1 ft2. I have another lid that I cut out 7 holes.
> Spare lids are like $1 only


Thats great but I need 12 clones for my sea of green flood and drain grow that is coming up next so I will stick with the 18 gallon tote. I think I can fit about 20 cuttings at once but am not sure I will need that any time soon. I like the scalability though.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thats great but I need 12 clones for my sea of green flood and drain grow that is coming up next so I will stick with the 18 gallon tote. I think I can fit about 20 cuttings at once but am not sure I will need that any time soon. I like the scalability though.


Last time I was putting a few clones in each hole. I prefer one per hole though.
I think the small amount of water in mine leads to warmer temps and mold.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Last time I was putting a few lones in each hole. I prefer one per hole though.
> I think the small amount of water in mine leads to warmer temps and mold.


I am with you on one cutting per hole, you don't want to impede on their personal space. How much water do you put in your cloner?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am with you on one cutting per hole, you don't want to impede on their personal space. How much water do you put in your cloner?


I have like 3 gallons in there. I could use a longer double threaded 1/2" piece to raise the sprinkler heads more and maybe be like 3.5-4 gallons


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 4, 2012)

They don't make smaller 'plugs' for the cuttings (for the cloner)? I was thinking one of those rubber stops for a chemistry flask would be pretty good - smaller diameter.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2012)

ive tossed a few in the same plug when i used my bubble cloner. no harm no foul. it didnt do anything different. had them separated tho so they werent touching down below. ive been looking into making one of the ones ur talking about but actually buying the spray nozzles from the hydro store to put in it. just need the space first. now that i have the 4x8 in the living room i should have the room for a 2x4 tent in the bedroom. im starting to think me and berkman are in competition to see who can get the most equipment put to use. lmfao.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> They don't make smaller 'plugs' for the cuttings (for the cloner)? I was thinking one of those rubber stops for a chemistry flask would be pretty good - smaller diameter.


I think rubber stoppers will be too dense, the neoprene collars are nice and squishy and don't hurt the stem.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ive tossed a few in the same plug when i used my bubble cloner. no harm no foul. it didnt do anything different. had them separated tho so they werent touching down below. ive been looking into making one of the ones ur talking about but actually buying the spray nozzles from the hydro store to put in it. just need the space first. now that i have the 4x8 in the living room i should have the room for a 2x4 tent in the bedroom. im starting to think me and berkman are in competition to see who can get the most equipment put to use. lmfao.


This is definitely a competition.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> This is definitely a competition.


agreed. ive got 2000s and a 2 400s running. soon to be another 600 tossed in for vegging the fat chicks.  what u got? oh and fuck a nigga named undercurrent co2 5x5. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> agreed. ive got 2000s and a 2 400s running. soon to be another 600 tossed in for vegging the fat chicks.  what u got? oh and fuck a nigga named undercurrent co2 5x5. lol.


I know where the (2) 1000s are but where are the (2) 400s?

I only have 1600 watts of HID and a few fluorescents right now but I will have the other 1000 watts up in 2 weeks. 

We have to come up with a point system for yield because that will have to factor in on the total score. It's not all about wattage, we have to make a well rounded point system that considers methodology and difficulty as well.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been tossing around the idea of doing a flooded tube vertical grow but the PVC alone costs upwards of $400. I do like the simplicity and efficiency when it's all up and running; one light, one pump, and a couple of fans.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ive tossed a few in the same plug when i used my bubble cloner. no harm no foul. it didnt do anything different. had them separated tho so they werent touching down below. ive been looking into making one of the ones ur talking about but actually buying the spray nozzles from the hydro store to put in it. just need the space first. now that i have the 4x8 in the living room i should have the room for a 2x4 tent in the bedroom. im starting to think me and berkman are in competition to see who can get the most equipment put to use. lmfao.


I gotta separate the roots when I pull them out, but if I am careful and slow(not my thing) they dont get hurt.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of doing a flooded tube vertical grow but the PVC alone costs upwards of $400. I do like the simplicity and efficiency when it's all up and running; one light, one pump, and a couple of fans.


Jigfresh does it in a 3x2 closet I think and gets more from there than I do in my 4x4 tent.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Jigfresh does it in a 3x2 closet I think and gets more from there than I do in my 4x4 tent.


Yeah I was looking at his and Heath Robinson's thread from a while back. It is very intriguing. I will have to do it sometime, just not sure I want to do it at my current place. We will see how things play out.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I know where the (2) 1000s are but where are the (2) 400s?
> 
> I only have 1600 watts of HID and a few fluorescents right now but I will have the other 1000 watts up in 2 weeks.
> 
> We have to come up with a point system for yield because that will have to factor in on the total score. It's not all about wattage, we have to make a well rounded point system that considers methodology and difficulty as well.


in the 2x4


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Jigfresh does it in a 3x2 closet I think and gets more from there than I do in my 4x4 tent.


roughly 1.5 pounds. but his is strain dependent. he gets a lot becuz the dog he grows is a really good yielder.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 5, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> in the 2x4


How did you fit (2) 400s in a 2x4?


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

1 400 in the 2x4 and 1 400 in the 4x4


----------



## SFguy (Nov 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> This is definitely a competition.


then i win i win



wheels619 said:


> agreed. ive got 2000s and a 2 400s running. soon to be another 600 tossed in for vegging the fat chicks.  what u got? oh and fuck a nigga named undercurrent co2 5x5. lol.


2 1k's one in flower one in veg
2x600's in the flower room
1x400 in veg for the 2x4 tent




berkman858 said:


> I know where the (2) 1000s are but where are the (2) 400s?
> 
> I only have 1600 watts of HID and a few fluorescents right now but I will have the other 1000 watts up in 2 weeks.
> 
> We have to come up with a point system for yield because that will have to factor in on the total score. It's not all about wattage, we have to make a well rounded point system that considers methodology and difficulty as well.


i completely agree... it has to factor in hours worked (per week or crop) as well cause the more i work the more valuable it becomes. my room is set up for ease of use.. it only takes me like 15-20 mins to water all my(flowering) plants maybe 30 mins depending on plant count

then my veggers are about 30 mins of maintenance maybe 2x A WEEK.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> then i win i win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys should also go by g/watt

because anyone can cram a few 1000 watters in a room and get a lb

but you can take 600 watts and get an lb too.

that should factor into the final score. like divide all the points awarded previously by the g/w % or some shit haha

ive only got a lowly 600w in flower a 400 for veg a 250 for mothers and about 30 watts of cfls for clones.

but we should be doubling up in the near future 

cant wait to see how this siht turnns out.

Blue dream is one of my top 5 strains to smoke. never been able to get a cutting of it and seeds are so so. id rather grow something that isnt a clone only strain and be disappointed it doesnt live up to the name.

good luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> you guys should also go by g/watt
> 
> because anyone can cram a few 1000 watters in a room and get a lb
> 
> ...


I had a cut of Blue Dream b4, but when I wasnt smoking.
Others liked it alot, but Ill have to get it again to try it for myself.

Seems like a lot of friends and family of mine like Hazy strains, and I think I will like my Blueberry after it flowers.
The combo might be something I like as well...?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

hell yeah ive just always liked the effects

its one of those few really good balances of stoned, euphoric, but awake enough to do exactly what you want. and if you smoked alot youd almost start shaking if you werent moving around haha. 

it gets you excited like a little school girl.

im personally a diesel fan. i love that fuely harsh strong ass smoke and killer high.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> hell yeah ive just always liked the effects
> 
> its one of those few really good balances of stoned, euphoric, but awake enough to do exactly what you want. and if you smoked alot youd almost start shaking if you werent moving around haha.
> 
> ...


Cool, I am just not a fan of the super speedy strains that make my breathing weird and my thoughts out of control. Happy-mellow-slightly euphoric-increased auditory sensitivity (music sounds better). Those are the qualities I like most


----------



## SFguy (Nov 5, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> you guys should also go by g/watt
> 
> because anyone can cram a few 1000 watters in a room and get a lb
> 
> ...




although i agree about g/per wattage is a factor.. it doesnt factor straight across like that for me.... cause i can get a lb from a 1k with less veg where as im gonna have to veg longer to get that from a 600 id be willing to bet.. so amount of total wattage used over the course of the grow would be better scale of what it took to gain said #. 
i think itll be harder than we all think to make a legit system up for grading/rating it maybe im just stoned 



bassman999 said:


> Cool, I am just not a fan of the super speedy strains that make my breathing weird and my thoughts out of control. Happy-mellow-slightly euphoric-increased auditory sensitivity (music sounds better). Those are the qualities I like most


me either im a speedy person in general man i need smoke to calm me not make me into a paranoid tweeker. lol


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

haha i feel it 

i dont like any kind of upper (unless lsd/mushrooms/dmt are considered) hahaha

which i dont consider them

but i love a good bud that can get me on that trippy level of high. depth perception thrown off and shit

but when it comes down to it weed is weed. if youre sparkin up a regs blunt ill smoke it.

i dont discriminate.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 5, 2012)

In order to make comparison easier we should implement two categories:
*head to head* (equal wattage setups with similar methodology)
*grow op *(compare entire grow operations, all wattage and any methodology)

This way we can grade different things for each category.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Blue Dream girls are doing well and are growing well now that they aren't getting burnt to a crisp. I will throw the screen on them when they get a little bigger.

































The clones in the aero cloner are also doing well. Half of them are already showing roots and the other half should pop in the next day or so.

Purple Kush and various clones:


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> me either im a speedy person in general man i need smoke to calm me not make me into a paranoid tweeker. lol


Exactly, I had my time with speed etc...that is over and I dont wanna go back, and I am a speedy person who is anxious already, and just need/want to chill.

@budbro, I feel ya on the regs. I used to smoke any weed and no probs, just after effects from other drugs messed me up, and now I have anxiety problems and just gotta watch what I smoke now lol.

@ Berk, they def are looking better! The new growth shows they are happy now.


----------



## Tricyknome (Nov 6, 2012)

Really nice job Dr.Berkman. Those laidies are looking lots healthier.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 6, 2012)

BERK YOUR A lush.... LOL 

just sayin the new growth looks great. mine are startin to turn around too the race is on bro..


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 6, 2012)

SFguy said:


> BERK YOUR A lush.... LOL
> 
> just sayin the new growth looks great. mine are startin to turn around too the race is on bro..


I guess it's on then....


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a few issues this past week, the air pump started making a nice metallic clicking sound and the water circulation slowed to a crawl. I took the air pump apart and found a screw that had vibrated loose. After putting it back together it is quieter than it was when I bought the thing so I guess the screw was always loose. I ordered a replacement impeller for my mag drive pump (water circulation) and after draining the system and dismantling the pump I found that there was a handful of small Hydroton pellets that were clogging the intake. I removed the Hydroton and replaced the impeller, even though the original impeller looked fine, and now the water circulation is back to normal.

Now if I could only figure out why my water chiller isn't working as well as it was, then I will have my setup back to 100%.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

I threw a screen on the sativa flowering moms (Blue Dream, Tahoe OG, Herojuana) to try and even out the canopy with the indica flowering moms (Bullrider and Afghan Kush).


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

We have some of the same strains right now.
I have ta"HOES" flowering, and Herijuana seedlings.
They sure look good Berk and are vegging fast as well!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> We have some of the same strains right now.
> I have ta"HOES" flowering, and Herijuana seedlings.
> They sure look good Berk and are vegging fast as well!


That's a coincidence huh? Have you ever smoked the Tahoe OG or the Herijuana? I haven't smoked either of those strains so I am looking forward to trying them.

Thx. The pics I just posted are the moms that I put into flower. They are still in the stretch portion of flowering so I am trying to keep them from getting too tall.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's a coincidence huh? Have you ever smoked the Tahoe OG or the Herijuana? I haven't smoked either of those strains so I am looking forward to trying them.
> 
> Thx. The pics I just posted are the moms that I put into flower. They are still in the stretch portion of flowering so I am trying to keep them from getting too tall.


Nope 1st time for both..am looking forward to trying them both as well
Heri supposed to be stupid narcotic high (looking for a sleep-med), and the tahoe should be a good daytime one from what I hear.
I have heard from 7-11 wks flowr on the HOE, do you have any insight?
Mine are 40 days of 12/12 today. My guesstimate is dec7th (that would be 10 wks of 12/12)

I lost several strains moving and just am experimenting now.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nope 1st time for both..am looking forward to trying them both as well
> Heri supposed to be stupid narcotic high (looking for a sleepmed), and the tahoe should be a good daytime one from what I hear.
> I have heard from 7-11 wks flowr on the HOE, do you have any insight?
> Mine are 40 days of 12/12 today. My guesstimate is dec7th
> ...


Where do you have pics of your grow?

Here are some links to a site that has flowering times for the strains I am growing:

*Afghan Kush
http://cannacentral.com/strains/afghan-kush/

Bullrider
http://cannacentral.com/strains/afghani-bullrider/

Blue Dream
http://cannacentral.com/strains/blue-dream/

Herojuana
http://cannacentral.com/strains/herojuana/

Purple Kush
http://cannacentral.com/strains/purple-kush/

Tahoe OG
http://cannacentral.com/strains/tahoe-og/*


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's some pics of the Tahoe right now.
I am gonna flush em today and then push the flower nutes harder and a lil less veg nutes next feeding


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Where do you have pics of your grow?
> 
> Here are some links to a site that has flowering times for the strains I am growing:
> 
> ...


!0 wks was what I was going by on the Tahoe already, as it was the most common time given.

I have Purple Kush teens right now as well lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> !0 wks was what I was going by on the Tahoe already, as it was the most common time given.
> 
> I have Purple Kush teens right now as well lol.


Nice, I am going to do a SOG with Purple Kush in a flood and drain system. Just gotta buy some more equipment in about 2 weeks.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Here's some pics of the Tahoe right now.
> I am gonna flush em today and then push the flower nutes harder and a lil less veg nutes next feeding


They are looking nice, good shit.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

what a coincidence lol. i have a tahoe og and hero going too. lmao


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice, I am going to do a SOG with Purple Kush in a flood and drain system. Just gotta buy some more equipment in about 2 weeks.


what do u need?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> what a coincidence lol. i have a tahoe og and hero going too. lmao


well I hope mine come out as good as the ones you and Berk do.

Sounds like Tahoe is more head high thata body or mix, so Might not be a match for me, oh well. We shall see...


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> what do u need?


4x4 tent, 6" ventilation fan, circulation fan, 1 gallon smart pots, and a new hood for the 5x5 so I can move that hood into the 4x4.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> 4x4 tent, 6" ventilation fan, circulation fan, 1 gallon smart pots, and a new hood for the 5x5 so I can move that hood into the 4x4.


sd hydro is having a 30% off sale this 17th and 18th. the one by my casa is and derick will hook me up with a discount. come to find out he moved like 4 blocks from me and works at the hydro store. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

he told me i could roll in there and drop 2 hundred bucks down on the H&G lineup and pay the rest off in installments.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> sd hydro is having a 30% off sale this 17th and 18th. the one by my casa is and derick will hook me up with a discount. come to find out he moved like 4 blocks from me and works at the hydro store. lmao.


Hey dumbfuck I told you about the sale two weeks ago.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

hey dumbfuck. i was high two weeks ago. lmfao. u cant tell me something when im really high and expect me to remember. lol. i tell my girl that all the time.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 7, 2012)

i suffer from CRS


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey dumbfuck. i was high two weeks ago. lmfao. u cant tell me something when im really high and expect me to remember. lol. i tell my girl that all the time.


Hey fucknut I am not your girl nor do I keep track of your level of height. 

Motherfucker is trying to tell me something I told him weeks ago.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 7, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i suffer from CRS
> 
> View attachment 2402292


That's a very nice baby pic of you!


----------



## Gilean Stormheart (Nov 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> what a coincidence lol. i have a tahoe og and hero going too. lmao


What a coincidence so did I


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Here's some pics of the Tahoe right now.
> I am gonna flush em today and then push the flower nutes harder and a lil less veg nutes next feeding


Not that bushy - but some nice nugs for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Not that bushy - but some nice nugs for sure.


I got them as 18-22" tall clones each was topped but only had 3-5 branches each.
I trimmed all the extra branching that started after flowering as well.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the end of this . Subbed , nice comp by the way . For the comp aspect of it all why not evaluate money spent against grams yield . Would be the best i think .


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I got them as 18-22" tall clones each was topped but only had 3-5 branches each.
> I trimmed all the extra branching that started after flowering as well.


Ahh, I see. Yeah, I topped the shit out of mine - nice n' bushy  Too bad you didn't get them sooner.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Ahh, I see. Yeah, I topped the shit out of mine - nice n' bushy  Too bad you didn't get them sooner.


I had nothing to flower and got them CL.
They were only $10 each as well.

The guy had these in lil red cups still lol. We are talking close to 2 ft tall on some and solo cups haha. Talk about root-bound!!


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 8, 2012)

No kidding... lol Well, looks like you got the most out of 'em!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> No kidding... lol Well, looks like you got the most out of 'em!


I wanted my tent way fuller, but this was no veg at all, just up-potted em and switched to 12/12, and then a week or 2 later I yanked all the extra junk that popped out, then they grew like 60% or so taller.


----------



## HB DC (Nov 9, 2012)

Sub'ed

Love Blue Dream.. 

Had her for about 3 years now.. A strain I can't get rid of..


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Berk they look like they should now!
What ppm are you feeding them now?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Berk they look like they should now!
> What ppm are you feeding them now?


Yeah they are finally growing like they should have been growing all along. The TDS (EC x 500) is 520. I use TDS and specify it because some people actually use PPM (EC x 700) and if you try to compare the two you will be way off.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had to work last night until 11:30 and all day today. Sooooooooooooooooooo I got a bottle of Jameson and I am gonna drink until I don't remember what I do for work.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah they are finally growing like they should have been growing all along. The TDS (EC x 500) is 520. I use TDS and specify it because some people actually use PPM (EC x 700) and if you try to compare the two you will be way off.




I was researching and saw that European standards are different and higher. So I understand what you are saying.
520 is low, and if thats what they want well knowing is half the battle or so the saying goes. I think it is more than half lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was researching and saw that European standards are different and higher. So I understand what you are saying.
> 520 is low, and if thats what they want well knowing is half the battle or so the saying goes. I think it is more than half lol.


They seem to like the lower strength nutes so I am going to give them what they want. I don't want to force feed them, they didn't seem to like that one bit.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am halfway through this bottle of Jameson and I still know my name. I have some more drinking to do....


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


>





berkman858 said:


> They seem to like the lower strength nutes so I am going to give them what they want. I don't want to force feed them, they didn't seem to like that one bit.


u should trim some of that middle growth a bit so u wont have any mols or pm problems or fungus starting. just go in and yank the middle leaves out. keep the nodes and branching. also the bullrider isnt very pm resistant so yank off as many leaves as u see without hurting it.

also they look ballin.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you out cold now Berk from the Jameson?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u should trim some of that middle growth a bit so u wont have any mols or pm problems or fungus starting. just go in and yank the middle leaves out. keep the nodes and branching. also the bullrider isnt very pm resistant so yank off as many leaves as u see without hurting it.
> 
> also they look ballin.


That's good to know about the Bullrider.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Are you out cold now Berk from the Jameson?


Hahah no I had to get up and finish up the work that I was doing all weekend. I did have a nice headache when I woke up but all is good now. I am finally done with work and a friend is coming over and I am gonna show him how to make QWISO. It has been a pretty boring weekend but I will make up for it next weekend.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hahah no I had to get up and finish up the work that I was doing all weekend. I did have a nice headache when I woke up but all is good now. I am finally done with work and a friend is coming over and I am gonna show him how to make QWISO. It has been a pretty boring weekend but I will make up for it next weekend.


My weekend was boring as well.
The bud I smoked last night had me spinning when I went to bed, but that only lasted for like 20 min then it turned into a nice floaty feeling.
I have vertigo sometimes, so it might it have been the weed though.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My weekend was boring as well.
> The bud I smoked last night had me spinning when I went to bed, but that only lasted for like 20 min then it turned into a nice floaty feeling.
> I have vertigo sometimes, so it might it have been the weed though.


Vertigo sounds like hell. My father had it temporarily and he said he had to keep laying down.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My weekend was boring as well.
> The bud I smoked last night had me spinning when I went to bed, but that only lasted for like 20 min then it turned into a nice floaty feeling.
> I have vertigo sometimes, so it might it have been the weed though.


maybe its just good weed. my buddy throws up when he gets to high. lmao. the room starts spinning and he gets nauseous.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Vertigo sounds like hell. My father had it temporarily and he said he had to keep laying down.





wheels619 said:


> maybe its just good weed. my buddy throws up when he gets to high. lmao. the room starts spinning and he gets nauseous.


Vertigo sux, I think it is from some inner-ear damage from my childhood.

Yeah idk if the weed did it or my fucked up head?!?


On another note my Tahoe smells good now (finally).
The guy camr to fix the stove and was like,"damn that smells good"!
I was like what?
I thought he meant food.
I wasnt cooking since the stove was broken lol.
He was like the bud I smell.
I always have weed around and dont really notice it till someone outside my house says something.
I smelled my fingers after touching a bud and lemon head/lemon pledge smell is there.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok so the dizzieness is def from Vertigo!
I am having it right now, and havent smoked all day, and its really bad!
I fell a few times and feel like throwing up.

MNight be related to the migraines I get all the time??


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so the dizzieness is def from Vertigo!
> I am having it right now, and havent smoked all day, and its really bad!
> I fell a few times and feel like throwing up.
> 
> MNight be related to the migraines I get all the time??


Yeah it's probably related, get yourself to the doctor and get some help. My dad is much better now but he had to get some help first.

From the sound of it, it doesn't seem like it's a minor inconvenience so if I were you I would want it gone from my life. Just my 2 cents. I hope you get better bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah it's probably related, get yourself to the doctor and get some help. My dad is much better now but he had to get some help first.
> 
> From the sound of it, it doesn't seem like it's a minor inconvenience so if I were you I would want it gone from my life. Just my 2 cents. I hope you get better bro.


Those dam docs want nothing more than to prescribe me a pill.
The vertigo pill didnt help, but made my stomach upset and me tired while still dizzy .

If doctors were motivated by wanting to help and not money the world might be a better place.
Oh well it will go away after a while.
Actually I am feeling a lil better than earlier right now.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Those dam docs want nothing more than to prescribe me a pill.
> The vertigo pill didnt help, but made my stomach upset and me tired while still dizzy .
> 
> If doctors were motivated by wanting to help and not money the world might be a better place.
> ...


I am glad you are feeling better. Not all doctors are pill pushers, but you have to find the good ones because I think most doctors are lazy and would rather prescribe something than work to resolve the cause.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am glad you are feeling better. Not all doctors are pill pushers, but you have to find the good ones because I think most doctors are lazy and would rather prescribe something than work to resolve the cause.


This is totally true.
I havent found the right one yet though.
I overhear when the drug reps comes and tells him to push certain meds for a given prob.
It really disgusts me!!
This doc actually told me to try weed lol.
I said really?
He said it might help several probs.
he is right it helped with bp more than the lisinporil did and has no sides.
I might Molina directly and ask for a Neurology referral...


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 13, 2012)

So far I have had 100% success rate with my aero cloner. I took 2 clones of each strain and used the better one to make the new mom.

I took 15 cuttings of Purple Kush and the best 12 of these will be used in the new flood and drain setup that I will be putting together this weekend. I will be doing a SOG with the Purple Kush.

Here are pics of the losers:











New moms:






Purple Kush before taking cuttings:






Purple Kush after cuttings and cuttings in aero cloner:











Clone and mom tent:


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does trimming the leaves help when cloning?
I never trim any of mine when the go into the aero.

That mom looks violated lol..


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah she does. lol. should be an interesting to say the least. interested to see how the flood and drain will come out.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

Heres how i take my clones and a also a PK clone pulled out to show root.
Interesting thing is that the Tahoe clones are from same day and no roots yet.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does trimming the leaves help when cloning?
> I never trim any of mine when the go into the aero.
> 
> That mom looks violated lol..


I think trimming helps keep them from falling over from their own weight and also cuts the amount of light that they process so they concentrate on throwing out roots. I could be way off on this but I think it makes sense.

Yeah the PK mom looks like shit but that's what mother plants are for, to provide cuttings. I don't feel bad about raping her last night, she deserved it. I will most likely take one of these cuttings to make a new mom.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Heres how i take my clones and a also a PK clone pulled out to show root.
> Interesting thing is that the Tahoe clones are from same day and no roots yet.


They look good to me but maybe you should try trimming one or two to see if that helps them root quicker.

P.S. - my Tahoe OG clones were the best and quickest to root.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 13, 2012)

The one in the middle is the Tahoe OG clone that I didn't use, the other one looked even better:


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

I haveb
4 cuts of Tahoe in there and they are the only cuts that haven't rooted yet.
You can see the roots a lil on the PK, and some of the other strains rooted more than her.
Anyway the Tahoe is ready to pop, the callousing is there.

Next time Ill try 2 cuts from same mom, one trimmed and one not.
i love learning so this will be a cool and easy experiment


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I haveb
> 4 cuts of Tahoe in there and they are the only cuts that haven't rooted yet.
> You can see the roots a lil on the PK, and some of the other strains rooted more than her.
> Anyway the Tahoe is ready to pop, the callousing is there.
> ...


Sounds good. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## SKandall (Nov 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Sounds good. Let me know how it turns out.


Not sure if I can be of help, I also have a 12 site Undercurrent system doing bluedream under 6 1000 watts with a 1/4 hp chiller. Temps 76 to 79 degrees and water temp is at 70. Undercurrent advised me to go 1/2 strengh on the nutes thru out the whole grow due to the nutes will be overpowering due to the systems recirlating flow and all the oxygen. Mines been running for almost 6 days and tons of new growth blue dream from what I'm told can eat a lot. I grew it before in a farm kit dwc drip system and I pulled 3/4 a Lbow per plant. Just watch the ppms and ph and keep that water temps good and you should pull

Remember 1/2 strengh nutes


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 14, 2012)

SKandall said:


> Not sure if I can be of help, I also have a 12 site Undercurrent system doing bluedream under 6 1000 watts with a 1/4 hp chiller. Temps 76 to 79 degrees and water temp is at 70. Undercurrent advised me to go 1/2 strengh on the nutes thru out the whole grow due to the nutes will be overpowering due to the systems recirlating flow and all the oxygen. Mines been running for almost 6 days and tons of new growth blue dream from what I'm told can eat a lot. I grew it before in a farm kit dwc drip system and I pulled 3/4 a Lbow per plant. Just watch the ppms and ph and keep that water temps good and you should pull
> 
> Remember 1/2 strengh nutes


Thanks for the info, I burnt the fuck out the plants when I put them into the undercurrent system with full strength nutes. I have since backed off to half strength nutes and yesterday just switched to flower and filled the reservoir with 60% strength nutes. The girls are looking much healthier now. I will monitor and adjust accordingly. Good luck with your grow! Do you have any pics or a thread so I can check it out?

I also decided not to SCRoG this grow since my free standing screen idea didn't pan out. I am just going to low stress train them to keep the height in check.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like you get her dialed in now bro.
Growth is really fast now


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like you get her dialed in now bro.
> Growth is really fast now


Yessir and I flipped her to flower so let's see how she stretches.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Anyone know of any grocery stores in the San Diego area that sell dry ice? I want to try some dry ice extraction.


I dont know if anyone answered this question but Ralfs in PB has dry ice. Go to the fish section and tell them how many pounds you want.

The grow looks superb btw, looking forward to the updates


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this question but Ralfs in PB has dry ice. Go to the fish section and tell them how many pounds you want.
> 
> The grow looks superb btw, looking forward to the updates


wait a minute. ill pick some up on the way up. oh and fuck that berkman guy and his sweet llooking blue dream.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 15, 2012)

We've got a big San Diego crowd in here!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this question but Ralfs in PB has dry ice. Go to the fish section and tell them how many pounds you want.
> 
> The grow looks superb btw, looking forward to the updates


Thx! I have a Ralphs right up the street from me. I will give them a call.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> We've got a big San Diego crowd in here!


Hell yeah, SD representing.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this question but Ralfs in PB has dry ice. Go to the fish section and tell them how many pounds you want.
> 
> The grow looks superb btw, looking forward to the updates


All the Ralphs around here went belly up, and I think SaveMart took their place.
SaveMart is where i get my dry ice now.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been thinking about organizing some sort of local Cannabis Cup competition here in San Diego. If you guys have any input on the idea or want to be involved then take a look at this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/583137-setting-up-local-cannabis-cup.html


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a cool idea, there's a lot of socal rep in here and on these boards. I doubt you'll have problems finding participants on any and all levels. Good luck with this, don't let this idea be forgotten.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks MrTokenPuff! I really appreciate the support, it feels good to hear the idea is resonating with some other people too because so far iv gotten a bit of skepticism. I just think it would be really cool to be a part of a underground cannabis cup that showcases the best of what this city has and brings us all together. Anyways, dont want to hijack this thread but id love to have your guys's input over on the CC thread because there are sooo many different ways this could be done and I could use some outside opinions


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 15, 2012)

SKandall said:


> Not sure if I can be of help, I also have a 12 site Undercurrent system doing bluedream under 6 1000 watts with a 1/4 hp chiller. Temps 76 to 79 degrees and water temp is at 70. Undercurrent advised me to go 1/2 strengh on the nutes thru out the whole grow due to the nutes will be overpowering due to the systems recirlating flow and all the oxygen. Mines been running for almost 6 days and tons of new growth blue dream from what I'm told can eat a lot. I grew it before in a farm kit dwc drip system and I pulled 3/4 a Lbow per plant. Just watch the ppms and ph and keep that water temps good and you should pull
> 
> Remember 1/2 strengh nutes


Yes, as he said! Less is more in UC! I used to run upwards of 1400PPM on some strains with other hydro setups, but since building my UC setup, I have yet to go over 800PPM(water is ~200 and ~600 nutes max!) I am only on my second round running the UC setup, but things are off the chart so far! 

Day 22:
View attachment 2412044View attachment 2412045View attachment 2412046View attachment 2412047


Some root porn and a canopy shot of my 2 plants.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Excuse my lack of knowledge in the subject but what us the difference between normal dwc and ucdwc?


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 15, 2012)

oscart47 said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge in the subject but what us the difference between normal dwc and ucdwc?


DWC is just using a container with airstones and solution. UC is using containers that are linked together and have a centralized epi-center(control reservoir) linked into the system and has a pump circulating the solution 24/7 in the system. It is much more efficient than just a DWC setup as I stated earlier with running much lower nutrient levels but with accelerated growth compared to just about anything else out there.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahh so if you see a resovoir running to six or what ever buckets its a uc system ... Thank you have been wondering that the whole time I have followed this thread


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 15, 2012)

oscart47 said:


> Ahh so if you see a resovoir running to six or what ever buckets its a uc system ... Thank you have been wondering that the whole time I have followed this thread


Yes, kind of sort of. All the buckets are connected together to form one big system which has the solution recirculating 24/7. By moving the solution across the root system, it is much more effective then the roots just sitting in a stagnant solution by far. This is why I used to run a bastardized NFT setup prior to this UC one I built.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 16, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> Thanks MrTokenPuff! I really appreciate the support, it feels good to hear the idea is resonating with some other people too because so far iv gotten a bit of skepticism. I just think it would be really cool to be a part of a underground cannabis cup that showcases the best of what this city has and brings us all together. Anyways, dont want to hijack this thread but id love to have your guys's input over on the CC thread because there are sooo many different ways this could be done and I could use some outside opinions


No worries on hijacking my thread, I think this is a great idea I am down to participate.


----------



## Tricyknome (Nov 17, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Yes, kind of sort of. All the buckets are connected together to form one big system which has the solution recirculating 24/7. By moving the solution across the root system, it is much more effective then the roots just sitting in a stagnant solution by far. This is why I used to run a bastardized NFT setup prior to this UC one I built.


Slanty Could you pm me with a parts list for a UC like what is in here and a how 2? I have done drip and nft but not dwc or uc. the results look amazing. I'm a beleiver.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took advantage of the 30% sale at SD Hydro and got $1800 worth of gear for $1200. I planned on the 2x4 flood and drain table fitting into the 4x4 tent but that did not work out as planned. I have to go exchange it tomorrow for a 5x5 tent. I will post pics after its done. 

I did get the bigger hood for the 5x5 undercurrent tent. Here are some pics, that little black thing is an iPhone for size comparison:













Side by side comparison, old and new:












Old and new hood in tent:


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice bro!

So cams cant tell the story...Do you think the light is better now?

I love the b4 and after, you have almost the exact same angel in both. Great contrast between the 2 hoods!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nice bro!
> 
> So cams cant tell the story...Do you think the light is better now?
> 
> I love the b4 and after, you have almost the exact same angel in both. Great contrast between the 2 hoods!


Thanks man, in all honesty I think the light distribution and penetration is better but its hard to say without a side by side comparison. Either way the old hood is moving upstairs to the new 5x5 tent that I will be setting up today so it's not like I am tossing away good equipment. I am pretty sure that this bigger hood will light the undercurrent 5x5 much better than the old one, it's just monstrous in there. I ended up having to put the inline fan outside the tent.


----------



## HB DC (Nov 18, 2012)

CO2 in that tent?


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 18, 2012)

Good move, and that SD hydro sale was sweet! I just walked in with my gallon jug to get my free worm tea like i do every wed/sat and the place was bumpin! Ended up stocking up on some nutes and trying lots of samples haha.

Are you able to adjust the hight of the light at all?


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 18, 2012)

did u ever consider running a 3x3 flood table in the 4x4 instead of having a big ass tent set up in ur room?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> Good move, and that SD hydro sale was sweet! I just walked in with my gallon jug to get my free worm tea like i do every wed/sat and the place was bumpin! Ended up stocking up on some nutes and trying lots of samples haha.
> 
> Are you able to adjust the hight of the light at all?


Yeah the sale was great but when I went to exchange the 4x4 for a 5x5, they were all out. They are going to order more and it's not that big a deal since the clones aren't rooted yet and probably won't be for at least a week or so. I did lock in the sale price for the bigger tent so all is good.

The height of the light is not very adjustable because of the size of the hood and reducers and even besides that the insulated ducting makes it a pain in the ass to lower it. I find that I don't really need to lower it with the 1000 watt light. It has enough strength to reach out and touch my ladies.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> did u ever consider running a 3x3 flood table in the 4x4 instead of having a big ass tent set up in ur room?


Yes I did consider it but the 2x4 flood and drain setup was already on hand and this is still the cheapest route while maintaining some sort of automation. I don't want to hand water everything, that's too much manual labor for me.


----------



## Gilean Stormheart (Nov 18, 2012)

Its so big!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 18, 2012)

I decided I wanted to see what the 5x5 and flood and drain table would look like in my bedroom. It is going to be a tight fit but at least my bedroom will actually get used for something good.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I decided I wanted to see what the 5x5 and flood and drain table would look like in my bedroom. It is going to be a tight fit but at least my bedroom will actually get used for something good.
> 
> View attachment 2415059View attachment 2415060View attachment 2415061


It looks very invasive, I can tell you that!
My wife lets me do alot of shit, but that would never fly lol...

Is that sketchup you are using? You are really good with it!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It looks very invasive, I can tell you that!
> My wife lets me do alot of shit, but that would never fly lol...
> 
> Is that sketchup you are using? You are really good with it!


That's why I live alone, I only have my dog to answer to and although she wasn't too happy about having her bed moved away from the side of my bed but she has gotten over it.

Yeah that's Sketchup, thanks I picked it up last week. It's pretty easy to use once you watch the tutorials.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's why I live alone, I only have my dog to answer to and although she wasn't too happy about having her bed moved away from the side of my bed but she has gotten over it. Yeah that's Sketchup, thanks I picked it up last week. It's pretty easy to use once you watch the tutorials.


 I didt use the tutorials, and my artistic ability is ZERO! Maybe Ill watch the inscriptions this time. I cannot translate whats in my head to paper unless it is square or rectangular dimensions.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well @2 weeks plus and my Tahoe clones havent rooted yet, and other clones taken same day and after have roots a foor long now lol. I think she might not make it into my stable as a keeper.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Well @2 weeks plus and my Tahoe clones havent rooted yet, and other clones taken same day and after have roots a foor long now lol. I think she might not make it into my stable as a keeper.


That sucks man. Maybe your TO genetics aren't the best.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That sucks man. Maybe your TO genetics aren't the best.


 IDk...they are all calloused, and one has 2 roots about 1/4" long. They have looked ready to pop for like week lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> IDk...they are all calloused, and one has 2 roots about 1/4" long. They have looked ready to pop for like week lol.


Was there anything that you did differently when taking those clones? I assume they are in the same cloner as the others that rooted successfully.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bass - can you post pics of the TO clones (or I guess they are still cuttings since they haven't rooted)?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would, but for some reason the tabs above quick reply are all gone!! I might have done something to it by accident??


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Took clones same way, and yeah in same cloner.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I would, but for some reason the tabs above quick reply are all gone!! I might have done something to it by accident??


I never saw those tabs, hit "Go Advanced" and you can post pics.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I cant upload there either. I tried the manage attachments and that does nothing either... Maybe someone took my privileges away...idk.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I cant upload there either. I tried the manage attachments and that does nothing either... Maybe someone took my privileges away...idk.


Maybe it's your browser or something on your computer, what browser and Operating System are you using?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been blacklisted whatever that means. I think the breach that caused this is my email. I think I remember RIU having a message for me last night...I was really high and dont really remember lol. I have been dealing with this blacklisting thing for about 2 weeks now. Must be a virus I picked up at a porn site or something? I have used several spam spyware and virus progs to help. I have deleted several programs etc... so far I can get off the blacklist, but get put right back on the next day. I am gonna have to reinstall win 7 I think. I am using firefox btw.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have been blacklisted whatever that means. I think the breach that caused this is my email. I think I remember RIU having a message for me last night...I was really high and dont really remember lol. I have been dealing with this blacklisting thing for about 2 weeks now. Must be a virus I picked up at a porn site or something? I have used several spam spyware and virus progs to help. I have deleted several programs etc... so far I can get off the blacklist, but get put right back on the next day. I am gonna have to reinstall win 7 I think. I am using firefox btw.


Yeah it sounds like you got a virus or malware. Good luck cleaning it but you might be right in having to reinstall the OS.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 20, 2012)

you know computers dont cha? those BD's are getting big fast man... im really suprised wiht how fast they are growin


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> IDk...they are all calloused, and one has 2 roots about 1/4" long. They have looked ready to pop for like week lol.



Strange... All my clones rooted and I now am giving them some minor nutrients to keep them happy - hand watering now...  I'm just worried about the lighting for them. I have my other girls in the flowering room, but am still using a fluorescent tube from a 'Jump Start' ... The other ladies have a little less than a month to go, so I hope my clones will be happy for another month. Any suggestions? Is this why you're starting another tent, to support your clones --> vegetative?

Edit: Also still using my heating mat

Edit 2: Should I stop using the humidity dome?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 20, 2012)

SFguy said:


> you know computers dont cha? those BD's are getting big fast man... im really suprised wiht how fast they are growin


Yeah I work in IT so I better know computers. Thx, they are doing well it seems. They are on Week 2 of Flower, only about 10 more to go.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 20, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Strange... All my clones rooted and I now am giving them some minor nutrients to keep them happy - hand watering now...  I'm just worried about the lighting for them. I have my other girls in the flowering room, but am still using a fluorescent tube from a 'Jump Start' ... The other ladies have a little less than a month to go, so I hope my clones will be happy for another month. Any suggestions? Is this why you're starting another tent, to support your clones --> vegetative?
> 
> Edit: Also still using my heating mat
> 
> Edit 2: Should I stop using the humidity dome?


No I am setting up another flowering tent. It will be a SOG in a flood and drain setup. There will be probably be little to no vegging, just transplant and flower. I think this should work well for the SOG technique, but we will find out soon enough.

I haven't ever used a heating mat, do you think it helps? How?

If your clones have visible roots poking out then you can remove the humidity dome.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll remove the dome. I think the heating mat helped a lot to get the initial rooting. I just had all of the clones in rockwool cubes in a humidity dome over top of the heating mat. I didn't see any roots starting to appear until I had the mat and I waited almost 2 weeks... In a last ditch effort I got the mat and started seeing roots in a day. This was all setup on the floor, which I think it was a little cold to begin with. Think I should just veg for a bit in the tray? I have straight 24 hours of light right now, thinking of going 18/6.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 21, 2012)

I moved one of the circulation fans to the back corner so I could put the dehumidifier in its place.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pics of the flowering moms:


----------



## SFguy (Nov 21, 2012)

hey bro they are stretching CRAZY!.... i notice you plumbed the dehu to your res also.. about how much water do you get from it daily? im thinking of doing the same thing with my A/C. i like the PVC rack you made for it.. gonna steal you idea there. +REP to ya man. lookin great. makin me want to tear down and re build multiple smaller rooms for each light. just seems like soo much work right now.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there any worries about draining your dehumidifier into the res .. I know when I clean mine annually you find some gnarly stuff that I wouldnt think some one would wanna give to their plants


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 21, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hey bro they are stretching CRAZY!.... i notice you plumbed the dehu to your res also.. about how much water do you get from it daily? im thinking of doing the same thing with my A/C. i like the PVC rack you made for it.. gonna steal you idea there. +REP to ya man. lookin great. makin me want to tear down and re build multiple smaller rooms for each light. just seems like soo much work right now.


Yeah I did the same thing with my dehumidifier last grow but I had it on an upside down 5 gallon bucket. It wasn't very stable so I built the stand. I am not exactly sure on the amount of water per day because it increases as the grow progresses but I do know that I was emptying it at least once a day and that was enough for me to decide I didn't want to continue emptying it. I am lazy when it comes to monotonous repetitive tasks so I usually try to automate them, it's the same way I do IT work. If I can script it, then I script it and let the computer do the boring work. Go ahead and steal the PVC stand idea, I am glad you find it useful. I have found PVC to be very useful in building things in addition to plumbing.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 21, 2012)

oscart47 said:


> Is there any worries about draining your dehumidifier into the res .. I know when I clean mine annually you find some gnarly stuff that I wouldnt think some one would wanna give to their plants


I tested the output water and it was ~20-30 PPM and had no dirt or gnarly stuff in it. My plants transpire a great deal so this basically captures the water that the plants are pulling from the reservoir and transpiring into the air and puts that water back into the reservoir where the cycle can start over. I think it's more efficient this way, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very ingenious , and maybe if I ever get my dwc up and running ill have to steal the idea of re circulating de humid water ... Thanks for the clarification on it as we'll ... On another note how long u figuring till d day for this journal ?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 21, 2012)

oscart47 said:


> Very ingenious , and maybe if I ever get my dwc up and running ill have to steal the idea of re circulating de humid water ... Thanks for the clarification on it as we'll ... On another note how long u figuring till d day for this journal ?


No worries, I would like to take complete credit for the idea but I saw someone else on this forum ask about it and decided to try it out.

According to web sites that I have looked at the Blue Dream should be done around 9-10 weeks total but I don't ever plan for those times working out so I will go for the longer 12 week flowering time so that would put it at about 10 more weeks. I would say harvest day should be around January 27th, maybe a little sooner.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I had some major issues with my setup last night and this grow is now in jeopardy. I will check on the girls later and I hope I have some good news to report.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh no! What happened?!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 24, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Oh no! What happened?!


Here's the story:

On Wednesday morning I opened the tent up to see a little bit of water overflowing from the reservoir. I checked the mesh filters in the res and found them to be 99% clogged with a thick mud like substance. I cleaned the filters and put them back in the reservoir. I know this buildup is not from the dehumidifier because I had it earlier this grow, I thought it was gone though.

Wednesday night I opened the tent to see about an inch of water OVER THE ENTIRE BOTTOM OF THE TENT!! I freaked out and turned all of the pumps off, checked the filters again and saw that they were 100% clogged now. I emptied the reservoir, replaced with R/O water and a little 29% H2O2 (at least that's what I thought). After adding the H2O2 I saw a shit ton of dirt and muck start flowing into the reservoir. I think it was covering pretty much every square inch of plumbing and the H2O2 knocked it loose. I decided to let that run for a little while and I would change the water out again later.

I checked the tent about an hour later and found a bubbling mess in the reservoir and the plants had started to droop significantly. I emptied the reservoir again and replaced with tap water because I was all out of R/O water. The plants looked like shit so my friend came over (thanks again Gilean Stormheart) and helped me rinse off the roots and thoroughly clean the undercurrent system. I left tap water in there with some Orca until I made enough R/O water to change it out.

Thursday night I emptied the reservoir again and added R/O water and nutes back into the reservoir at 50% strength for base nutes and 25% for additives. Friday morning the plants still looked like shit but I thought I would give them some more time before I decided to kill this grow. I checked the plants again this morning (Saturday) and they have finally started to perk back up. They still look shitty but they look like they will make it, I just have to give them some time to recover.

Here is what I think happened, when I added the H2O2 (probably too much) into the reservoir to sterilize the system it released a ton of muck and dirt which then covered the roots. This combination of H2O2 and covered roots sent the plants into a deep shock which in turn showed as wilting and drooping. I expected them to recover quicker but I guess recovery will take some time. I am sure this will affect the yield but hopefully it doesn't make this grow pointless. I will monitor over the next few days and hopefully they make a full recovery.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Berk they look beautiful and have fully recovered from the past..why even bring it up?? Looks like it never happened!! Huge leaves too bro!
+rep to ya bro!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Berk they look beautiful and have fully recovered from the past..why even bring it up?? Looks like it never happened!! Huge leaves too bro!
> +rep to ya bro!


This just happened and I haven't posted pics of them yet. They dont look good. 

I think you are mixing this up with overfeeding them, which I did when I first put them in the undercurrent system. They fully recovered from that but I am less than optimistic about this issue.


----------



## oscart47 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's all a learning experience man , now you know for next time


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> This just happened and I haven't posted pics of them yet. They dont look good.
> 
> I think you are mixing this up with overfeeding them, which I did when I first put them in the undercurrent system. They fully recovered from that but I am less than optimistic about this issue.


I didnt see that post, I saw the pics and replied directly.
Sorry to hear of the troubles, good luck with the fix!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

I had no idea that peroxide could cause such a problem.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I had no idea that peroxide could cause such a problem.


super concentrated h2o2 can kill a plant if not diluted enough. ive almost done it before.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> super concentrated h2o2 can kill a plant if not diluted enough. ive almost done it before.


I just have the reg one I guess...I think 2 or 5% whatever the 99 cent one is?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I had no idea that peroxide could cause such a problem.


Me neither, and the thing is I didn't put all that much in there. I guess I underestimated the power of 29% H2O2. I can't blame the H2O2 entirely as the dirt and muck may have played a role too. Either way, beware of putting too much H2O2 in your hydro systems!


----------



## sonofdust (Nov 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Me neither, and the thing is I didn't put all that much in there. I guess I underestimated the power of 29% H2O2. I can't blame the H2O2 entirely as the dirt and muck may have played a role too. Either way, beware of putting too much H2O2 in your hydro systems!


Berkman; How much was too much ?
Thanks.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

sonofdust said:


> Berkman; How much was too much ?
> Thanks.


I put about a cup or cup and a half of 29% H2O2 into 15 gallons of water.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here are some shots from 2 days ago and today, you can see that they haven't fully recovered yet but are on their way. I am guessing I will have to add another week onto the flowering schedule to account for this fuck up.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I put about a cup or cup and a half of 29% H2O2 into 15 gallons of water.


I did some math and I put in about 5 times too much H2O2 if I were regularly running H2O2 instead of compost tea. For high strength cleaning, which is what I intended to do, I put in twice as much as I should have and the plants should have been outside the system during this flush. I found that too concentrated an H2O2 solution will kill ANY LIVING ORGANISM and this includes roots and the plants that they support. Lesson learned, I won't be doing that again.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

I still have another issue to deal with; the cause of the dirt buildup that started this whole fiasco. My first thoughts are that there is something wrong with an ingredient in the compost tea OR there is a reaction between H&G Amino Treatment and the TEA. I got this nasty buildup when I first transplanted these plants into the undercurrent system and I was using full strength Amino Treatment and TEA. I had since run out of Amino Treatment and just got it again last weekend and that's when I think this recent dirt buildup started. Right now in the reservoir I have a light dose of Amino Treatment and no TEA at all. I just put some Orca in there for the time being until I can figure out the root cause to this issue.

Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I still have another issue to deal with; the cause of the dirt buildup that started this whole fiasco. My first thoughts are that there is something wrong with an ingredient in the compost tea OR there is a reaction between H&G Amino Treatment and the TEA. I got this nasty buildup when I first transplanted these plants into the undercurrent system and I was using full strength Amino Treatment and TEA. I had since run out of Amino Treatment and just got it again last weekend and that's when I think this recent dirt buildup started. Right now in the reservoir I have a light dose of Amino Treatment and no TEA at all. I just put some Orca in there for the time being until I can figure out the root cause to this issue.
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts?


I wish I had some input for ya bro...I agree that there might be some sort of reaction and you might want to go back to the formula you used last grow, unless you figure out what it is.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I wish I had some input for ya bro...I agree that there might be some sort of reaction and you might want to go back to the formula you used last grow, unless you figure out what it is.


I checked my last grow journal (actual journal that I keep, not a thread) and I am doing the same thing I was doing last run with the exception of lower PPM because this strain likes less. I suspect there is an ingredient in the TEA that is causing this build up.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I checked my last grow journal (actual journal that I keep, not a thread) and I am doing the same thing I was doing last run with the exception of lower PPM because this strain likes less. I suspect there is an ingredient in the TEA that is causing this build up.


Did you make the tea or buy if from a hydro-store or something?


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Did you make the tea or buy if from a hydro-store or something?


I make it and the only difference that I know of right now is that the humisoil is a different brand. Maybe it's a bad batch or has something in it that causes a reaction with something else in my hydro system.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I make it and the only difference that I know of right now is that the humisoil is a different brand. Maybe it's a bad batch or has something in it that causes a reaction with something else in my hydro system.


I dont know anything about teas. I get raw humus from a dirt and rock yard and use it for my outdoor veggies in the spring though.

Do you strain the mix through pantyhose or a sock or something?


----------



## Gilean Stormheart (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe just go straight ORCA for a while and see if it comes back. the tea has a lot of organics in it.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gilean Stormheart said:


> Maybe just go straight ORCA for a while and see if it comes back. the tea has a lot of organics in it.


That's what I am doing now. I am reevaluating the TEA and the ingredients to see if I can find the root cause.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 26, 2012)

The plants are looking much better so I decided they could use a nice foliar feeding. I also added a little more base nutes and brought the additives up to 100%.


----------



## ^Slanty (Nov 26, 2012)

I also noticed you don't have a lid on your control bucket? I hope it is not like that all of the time? If so, you may just be getting a form of algae building up in your system! Light and water don't mix.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 26, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I also noticed you don't have a lid on your control bucket? I hope it is not like that all of the time? If so, you may just be getting a form of algae building up in your system! Light and water don't mix.


It's not usually like that, I was taking these pictures while working on the system. Thx for the heads up though.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Blue Dream plants are looking much better:


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 27, 2012)

Flowering moms - week 4 of flower:


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 27, 2012)

My OMG Kush's have huge leaves like those too... 3 weeks left! Woohoo!


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 27, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> My OMG Kush's have huge leaves like those too... 3 weeks left! Woohoo!


Nice, pics?


----------



## Ernst (Nov 27, 2012)

Very interesting. I just flipped a Blue Dream cross here.

I used a female Tiki-Jo forced into pollen and hit a Blue-Dream with it.

I see the branching structure in your Blue Dream.
The cross is Tiki-Blue


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Very interesting. I just flipped a Blue Dream cross here.
> 
> I used a female Tiki-Jo forced into pollen and hit a Blue-Dream with it.
> 
> ...


That's funny, I was thinking about what strain I would want to cross Blue Dream with to make it better and I couldn't think of one. Blue Dream is just so good on it's own. The BD I get around here is the best I have ever had and is one of my favorite strains.

What is Tiki-Jo like?


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice, pics?


OMG Kush:


AMS:


Whole Setup:


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 28, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> OMG Kush:
> View attachment 2422979View attachment 2422980View attachment 2422981View attachment 2422982
> 
> AMS:
> ...


Looking real good, those are some huge fan leaves. Do you plan on trimming the fan leaves to improve air flow and light penetration?


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'll probably give them an extra week though... I think the leaves are helping to absorb some energy needed, because I might have shocked them a little bit into producing by upping the PPM quite a bit. However, you will notice that the biggest plants are the ones closest to the circulating fan (which I now have moved to the other side).

Edit: The pistols on the OMG's are really 'gel' looking while the AMS are a little bit fluffier looking, almost (but not as durastic), as the pineapple you were doing earlier.

Edit 2: I really hope to have my controller project done for the next grow - this way I'll be able to show you guys some graphs showing pH, Humidity, Temps, TDS, etc.

Edit 3 (lol): Looking back now, there's not much light hitting the bottom leaves, going to trim those up now  (Thanks - hah)


----------



## Ernst (Nov 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's funny, I was thinking about what strain I would want to cross Blue Dream with to make it better and I couldn't think of one. Blue Dream is just so good on it's own. The BD I get around here is the best I have ever had and is one of my favorite strains.
> 
> What is Tiki-Jo like?


Tiki-Jo's lineage is impressive.

Her Father is a Strain gifted to me at a time I didn't write down the strain name so it got called BOGO. BOGO is extremely up. I call it the Speed of Weed. Some do not like being that up. I power Walk when I smoke BOGO. 

Her Mother was a GreenHouse's "The Doctor" old strain. The Gum/Candy Pheno

I had a chance to sample some Blue Dream here. It was not as up as Tiki-Jo is. The major medical benefit I experienced was less social anxiety. 

What would make a great cross is the active creative of Tiki-Jo with the less social anxiety of Blue Dream

But Tiki-Jo alone? Driving creative. Music enjoyment++. I write software as a hobby so I can sit down and code for 4 hours and enjoy myself. 
Smooth smoke.

I believe this is a goodly cross.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Nov 28, 2012)

Ernst said:


> But Tiki-Jo alone? Driving creative. Music enjoyment++. I write software as a hobby so I can sit down and code for 4 hours and enjoy myself.
> Smooth smoke.


I can relate to this; I can code for hours stoned, and even the most complex shit just seems to make sense. There will be a bug, and I'll instantly know what's causing it. Sometimes I wonder how I knew where to look while I'm fixing it - lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 28, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I can relate to this; I can code for hours stoned, and even the most complex shit just seems to make sense. There will be a bug, and I'll instantly know what's causing it. Sometimes I wonder how I knew where to look while I'm fixing it - lol.


I do all my work, everyday, as high as I can be and still work. Doing IT can be boring as fuck and yes things like coding, or writing scripts in my case, are a lot easier and less monotonous when I am high.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I do all my work, everyday, as high as I can be and still work. Doing IT can be boring as fuck and yes things like coding, or writing scripts in my case, are a lot easier and less monotonous when I am high.


Most ppl will tell ya weed makes you dumb, but I know lots who are proof the opposite is true.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Most ppl will tell ya weed makes you dumb, but I know lots who are proof the opposite is true.


Weed doesn't make people dumb, some people are just dumb.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 29, 2012)

I am missing Tiki-Jo bad. Things are stressful and I am having a hard time getting any coding done. I do medicate to benefit my mental health.

I work with binary data encoding. Imagination is key. I believe I can actually write a proper paper.

On the Blue Dream I tried. Not impressed with the hit and miss creative aspect. Some bud was a bit creative but it didn't last.
Blue dream seems to have a social anxiety reliever to it in the Indica effect. It's stronger the more oily the weed is as with re-rolling stubs from Bob Marley sized joints ( I grind the weed through a strainer ) 

As for an effect yes Blue Dream is strong that way. A couple hits and one feels the effect.

I have another question on Blue Dream.. How bad does it stretch? I have some long stalks between nodes on the Tiki-Blue







The "Clone Mother" for making some Feminized back-up seeds looks like this.



Is this what you guys experienced?


----------



## Ernst (Nov 29, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I can relate to this; I can code for hours stoned, and even the most complex shit just seems to make sense. There will be a bug, and I'll instantly know what's causing it. Sometimes I wonder how I knew where to look while I'm fixing it - lol.


Sometimes it helps to be medicated for me. Right now at this time in my life my anxiety is high. Tiki-Jo helps me change my mind. 
I go to a known and trusted state from whatever state I'm in! 

I've done good works while medicated. I never run out of things to try that is for sure. I work on new ways of data encoding. 

Bugs? Man the worst is getting nested braces messed up. Sometimes it's hard to figure out where the brace is missing from or what brace is extra.
I work in C and use nested loops a lot. It can ruin a few hours trying to find silly stuff like that no mater what.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Sometimes it helps to be medicated for me. Right now at this time in my life my anxiety is high. Tiki-Jo helps me change my mind.
> I go to a known and trusted state from whatever state I'm in!
> 
> I've done good works while medicated. I never run out of things to try that is for sure. I work on new ways of data encoding.
> ...


Your Blue Dream looks similar in node spacing and stretching to mine.

You don't use an editor that helps you keep track of braces and quotes and all that fun stuff? I know the PowerGUI Editor has helped me a lot with my PowerShell scripts. When I have 25 nested IF statements it definitely helps a lot.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Your Blue Dream looks similar in node spacing and stretching to mine.
> 
> You don't use an editor that helps you keep track of braces and quotes and all that fun stuff? I know the PowerGUI Editor has helped me a lot with my PowerShell scripts. When I have 25 nested IF statements it definitely helps a lot.



I use the term XFM for making seeds from forced pollen of a female. I write Receiving Mother XFM Donor Mother 

Then Blue Dream XFM Tiki-Jo. is very very much Blue-Dream. Has qualities of it's mother plant. This bodes well for bringing in a Tiki-Jo male. 


Oh on the editor I'm a VIM guy. It's okay. Does more than I use. It's rather good at matching braces and such but sometimes I can't figure out what I did. 
I'm sure we all have had one of those days.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ernst said:


> I use the term XFM for making seeds from forced pollen of a female. I write Receiving Mother XFM Donor Mother
> 
> Then Blue Dream XFM Tiki-Jo. is very very much Blue-Dream. Has qualities of it's mother plant. This bodes well for bringing in a Tiki-Jo male.
> 
> ...


Why XFM? Cross From Mother? Seems confusing.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Why XFM? Cross From Mother? Seems confusing.


I didn't do much with the Blue Dream clone except make seeds so I am learning on the fly. Thanks for your replies. Great Grow Log.
Blue Dream is a Cut only strain. I made beans the way people make Feminized seeds. Just with two different strains. 
It can seem confusing for sure. I would have used a proper Tiki-Jo male if I had one ready. 
At the time all I had was a Sour 60 male and a forced pollen mother of a strain called Tiki-Jo. It just happened this way and it's a nice plant. Very Blue Dream like. 
it's so cool to see what others are doing with the same genetics as me.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ernst said:


> I didn't do much with the Blue Dream clone except make seeds so I am learning on the fly. Thanks for your replies. Great Grow Log.
> Blue Dream is a Cut only strain. I made beans the way people make Feminized seeds. Just with two different strains.
> It can seem confusing for sure. I would have used a proper Tiki-Jo male if I had one ready.
> At the time all I had was a Sour 60 male and a forced pollen mother of a strain called Tiki-Jo. It just happened this way and it's a nice plant. Very Blue Dream like.
> it's so cool to see what others are doing with the same genetics as me.


Did you use colloidal silver?


----------



## Ernst (Nov 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Did you use colloidal silver?


Yes. I used colloidal silver. I made feminized Tiki-Jo.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Yes. I used colloidal silver. I made feminized Tiki-Jo.


Was it hard? I want to try it one day.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 1, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this question but Ralfs in PB has dry ice. Go to the fish section and tell them how many pounds you want.
> 
> The grow looks superb btw, looking forward to the updates


I got some dry ice at Ralph's last night and made some kief. Thanks again for the tip!

BTW - I really really like dry ice extraction! It produced good quantity and was immediately ready to smoke. Also, no solvents and 100% CO2 evaporation mean really clean product. I am going to take some of the lower quality kief and make some QWISO with it to see how that turns out.


----------



## HB DC (Dec 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I got some dry ice at Ralph's last night and made some kief. Thanks again for the tip!
> 
> BTW - I really really like dry ice extraction! It produced good quantity and was immediately ready to smoke. Also, no solvents and 100% CO2 evaporation mean really clean product. I am going to take some of the lower quality kief and make some QWISO with it to see how that turns out.



Dry ice extraction... Please explain.!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2012)

HB DC said:


> Dry ice extraction... Please explain.!


Dry ice, frozen trim/popcorn buds in a bucket with a hash bagover the outside.
Shake it over a clean large surface....dry ice keif


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Dry ice, frozen trim/popcorn buds in a bucket with a hash bagover the outside.
> Shake it over a clean large surface....dry ice keif


A deep freeze lid does the trick very nice to shake all that goodness out!


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 2, 2012)

HB DC said:


> Dry ice extraction... Please explain.!


Video demonstration may describe it better: 

[video=youtube_share;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://youtu.be/1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Video demonstration may describe it better:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://youtu.be/1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


That is the same vid I watched b4 the 1st time I did it lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That is the same vid I watched b4 the 1st time I did it lol.


Yeah it gets passed around like a $5 whore.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 2, 2012)

Check out this device and pneumatic shaker. It's pretty cool:

[video=youtube;kwOdXB5vwTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwOdXB5vwTc[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha pneumatic shaker ftw!!

Great idea, and I can surely make my own. The bucket to catch it is great as well!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Check out this device and pneumatic shaker. It's pretty cool:
> 
> [video=youtube;kwOdXB5vwTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwOdXB5vwTc[/video]


id smash... lmfao.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Haha pneumatic shaker ftw!!
> 
> Great idea, and I can surely make my own. The bucket to catch it is great as well!


Yeah I like both ideas. I don't think the shaker would be too hard to make and the bottomless bucket is definitely doable. I like the idea of shaking the bucket in the other bucket because you won't lose any kief this way.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah I like both ideas. I don't think the shaker would be too hard to make and the bottomless bucket is definitely doable. I like the idea of shaking the bucket in the other bucket because you won't lose any kief this way.


Yeah I get a dust of kief all over the nearby stuff...what a waste!
I think even the ring is doable.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I get a dust of kief all over the nearby stuff...what a waste!
> I think even the ring is doable.


Yeah the ring is doable but not necessary. I will just use my bubble bags.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

I might get a Blue Dream clone today along with Gren Ribbon, Jack Herer, and a Grape Ape.
Only $7 each so why not?

Ill separate em and douse em for every other day for 10 days . If they survive the bug treatment then they deserve a chance in my garden lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 3, 2012)

i spraayed all the moms yesterday. today is the day to take cuts. maybe ill take pics maybe not. lol. depends on how lazy i am.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i spraayed all the moms yesterday. today is the day to take cuts. maybe ill take pics maybe not. lol. depends on how lazy i am.


lazy ass,you cant offer pics and withdraw it at same time....lol

Just giving u a hard time.....


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> lazy ass,you cant offer pics and withdraw it at same time....lol
> 
> Just giving u a hard time.....


i sure can. lol. im crippled. we r aloud to withdraw the picture card. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i sure can. lol. im crippled. we r aloud to withdraw the picture card. lol.


Look now you have excuses lol.....taking pics has gotta be easier than taking cuts!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Look now you have excuses lol.....taking pics has gotta be easier than taking cuts!


yeah but light isnt on my side. lol. so i gotta be speedy. took 6 cuts of each. all should pull thru. so we shall see.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 3, 2012)

6 pineapple express 6 blueberry gum and 6 northern skunk.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> 6 pineapple express 6 blueberry gum and 6 northern skunk.


Nice...as I look up the strains lol...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Super interested in the Northern Skunk!!

Did you grow that from seeds?
Have you grown it before?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah but light isnt on my side. lol. so i gotta be speedy. took 6 cuts of each. all should pull thru. so we shall see.


Thx bro! The Purple Kush cuttings never rooted so those are going to come in handy.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Was it hard? I want to try it one day.


Making the CS takes a bit of study. reading is a must. Other then that it depends on you.

It costs a bit to buy the parts and silver. I recommend doing it right and have the equipment worth having and keeping.

But how to use it and such. Heck I am still learning. 
There are politics involved too.

I see feminized as an end product. A quick way to grow some bud. Others see danger.

So wisdom and caution then. But read! I had to read and read and read.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Super interested in the Northern Skunk!!
> 
> Did you grow that from seeds?
> Have you grown it before?


yeah. its from seed. i was going to grow it out this past grow. but had a few issues with it last time. l had a screen collapse on it and kill it. but got a few cuts still around of it. going to grow it out under the lights soon. maybe a week and then its into flower it goes. 

had one cut that grew outdoors. put it outside when it was about 8 inches tall. flowered instantly. good yield for the size and lighting conditions. came out super frosty but never got to smoke it. forgot about it after i cut a bunch of plants and never finished watering them. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thx bro! The Purple Kush cuttings never rooted so those are going to come in handy.


no worries botha.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah. its from seed. i was going to grow it out this past grow. but had a few issues with it last time. l had a screen collapse on it and kill it. but got a few cuts still around of it. going to grow it out under the lights soon. maybe a week and then its into flower it goes.
> 
> had one cut that grew outdoors. put it outside when it was about 8 inches tall. flowered instantly. good yield for the size and lighting conditions. came out super frosty but never got to smoke it. forgot about it after i cut a bunch of plants and never finished watering them. lol


Looks to have good attributes
genetics
flower to leaf ratio
yield...to name a few. If I get extra money I might order some of those.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had water circulation issues again yesterday and I heard the pump straining so I drained the system, again. I thought it was going to be Hydroton clogging up the pump intake again but there were no pieces to be found. I couldn't think of what could be clogging up the system and where it was clogged but I eventually thought to check the PVC tubes and sure enough the roots were clogging up the intake on two of the buckets. I have to figure out a filter that will keep the roots out but let dirt and other particulate through so that the buckets don't get clogged and overfill, again. Undercurrent is fun!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I had water circulation issues again yesterday and I heard the pump straining so I drained the system, again. I thought it was going to be Hydroton clogging up the pump intake again but there were no pieces to be found. I couldn't think of what could be clogging up the system and where it was clogged but I eventually thought to check the PVC tubes and sure enough the roots were clogging up the intake on two of the buckets. I have to figure out a filter that will keep the roots out but let dirt and other particulate through so that the buckets don't get clogged and overfill, again. Undercurrent is fun!


Pantyhose?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Pantyhose?


No, that would definitely catch dirt particulate. I was thinking something like a modified drain filter like this:


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 4, 2012)

Flowering moms - Week 5 of Flower:


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 4, 2012)

Blue Dream in Undercurrent - Week 3 of Flower:


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> No, that would definitely catch dirt particulate. I was thinking something like a modified drain filter like this:


roots will still grow into and tangle thru them. they are crafty little bastards.


----------



## Chronicknowledge42o (Dec 5, 2012)

looks great man


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 5, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> roots will still grow into and tangle thru them. they are crafty little bastards.


I agree but if the filter is set a few inches away from the PVC then it will still pass water through the sides. I think this may be good enough to prevent the PVC from clogging. I will have to test out a few different versions to find the suitable solution.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I agree but if the filter is set a few inches away from the PVC then it will still pass water through the sides. I think this may be good enough to prevent the PVC from clogging. I will have to test out a few different versions to find the suitable solution.


maybe. worth a try.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 5, 2012)

Excellent update Berkman858! 

Those pictures have given me the most help!

I have a question does your Blue Dream smell or start out smelling like perfume?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope it works for ya Berkman!


----------



## Tricyknome (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey again nice save, bouncing back from the H2O2 nightmare. Not to be a smart ass, and I have not ever done RDWC but what about just going with larger dia. PVC? 3" or 4" ? 

You could just pop it apart and run your whole fist through the pipes and clean em out that way. 

I use Air Pots in soil but cover the bottom with land scape cloth. Would landscape cloth over your output pipes work? 

It would still flow Alot of water but block the roots from migrating through the plumbing.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Excellent update Berkman858!
> 
> Those pictures have given me the most help!
> 
> I have a question does your Blue Dream smell or start out smelling like perfume?


Thx, there isn't much of a smell yet but Wheels grew some of the same strain (clones that I gave him) and his smelled really good. He sent me a text yesterday saying that he confirmed it IS real Blue Dream so I am very happy about that. I will let you know when the smell kicks in.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tricyknome said:


> Hey again nice save, bouncing back from the H2O2 nightmare. Not to be a smart ass, and I have not ever done RDWC but what about just going with larger dia. PVC? 3" or 4" ?
> 
> You could just pop it apart and run your whole fist through the pipes and clean em out that way.
> 
> ...


Thx man, I was unsure that it was going to come back but much to my surprise it looks really good.

I don't think landscape cloth will work because that will trap any dirt particles and that will end up clogging the filter and then the bucket will overflow. I am trying to avoid overflow issues AND still filter the roots from clogging the PVC. It may be impossible but I am going to give it a good try.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will post some more pics later, I had to super crop and bend a few stalks that were stretching a little too much.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I will post some more pics later, I had to super crop and bend a few stalks that were stretching a little too much.


its all good. they will grow.  lol.


----------



## drbacana (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi berk


do so, you'll like it: D


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats great


----------



## xGrowboyx (Dec 9, 2012)

what size pipe does your under current system have?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 9, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Hi berk
> 
> 
> do so, you'll like it: D


Looks great, any issues with the roots clogging the PVC?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 10, 2012)

Blue Dream in undercurrent - Week 4 of Flower:


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 10, 2012)

Flowering moms - Week 6 of Flower:


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Blue Dream in undercurrent - Week 4 of Flower:


defoliate my jew nigga. lol. i had to yank a bunch off of the blue dreams for penetration. not so much for the airflow becus the leaves are thin and sativa like and dont really block airflow.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> defoliate my jew nigga. lol. i had to yank a bunch off of the blue dreams for penetration. not so much for the airflow becus the leaves are thin and sativa like and dont really block airflow.


I already spent 20 minutes pulling fan leaves from the undercurrent grow. I will do a little trimming each night until it's good.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice updates!

Boy this strain is very open! No problems with light penetration.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ernst said:


> Nice updates!
> 
> Boy this strain is very open! No problems with light penetration.


Thx, it's not super dense with foliage but in that shot I had already plucked a good deal of fan leaves. I plucked a lot more since then so it looks even better now. Yeah there should be no issue with light penetration now.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2012)

so i may or may not want to get a warehouse going now just to show that little cock sucker whats up and what u get with practice and experience. lol. but i wish his grow the best but i also wish his grow the worst for some reason. lol. i feel betrayed adn disappointed for the reason he hit up some piece of shit that had no idea what he was doing and had him set up a warehouse grow with 4 1000 watt lights and a few inline fans and a carbon filter. all for the low price of 4000 bucks. lmfao. now he is short on light and might just barely break even plus cost of space and power on top of it. he might end up with 4 pounds but its not going to be a good 4 pounds becuz of the lack of light and all the nute burn. its going to be airy and shit. it feels good to vent. 


word of advice for u weed newbs. "just becuz u hung out and helped a grower for a while and picked his brain doesnt mean u r a grower and can manage a decent sized op". a lot of thinking and planning and consideration has to go into these things to the point if u have never even owned a light or have never grow a single plant ur not going to be able to manage 40+ plants under multiple lights.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 12, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so i may or may not want to get a warehouse going now just to show that little cock sucker whats up and what u get with practice and experience. lol. but i wish his grow the best but i also wish his grow the worst for some reason. lol. i feel betrayed adn disappointed for the reason he hit up some piece of shit that had no idea what he was doing and had him set up a warehouse grow with 4 1000 watt lights and a few inline fans and a carbon filter. all for the low price of 4000 bucks. lmfao. now he is short on light and might just barely break even plus cost of space and power on top of it. he might end up with 4 pounds but its not going to be a good 4 pounds becuz of the lack of light and all the nute burn. its going to be airy and shit. it feels good to vent.
> 
> 
> word of advice for u weed newbs. "just becuz u hung out and helped a grower for a while and picked his brain doesnt mean u r a grower and can manage a decent sized op". a lot of thinking and planning and consideration has to go into these things to the point if u have never even owned a light or have never grow a single plant ur not going to be able to manage 40+ plants under multiple lights.


Well said. I take it the guy who was consulted to get the grow organized used to be your helper? Is that the one that left you hanging a bunch of times?

I thought about getting a warehouse a few months ago but have since realized that I am nowhere near ready to take on a grow of that size. Soon enough but not yet.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Well said. I take it the guy who was consulted to get the grow organized used to be your helper? Is that the one that left you hanging a bunch of times?
> 
> I thought about getting a warehouse a few months ago but have since realized that I am nowhere near ready to take on a grow of that size. Soon enough but not yet.


im ready to take on a grow that size.  8000 watts hps flower and 2 1000 mhs, 2 600 mhs and 2 8 bulb 4 ft t5s with cool whites for cloning and smaller veg. also 2 600s for moms. or 3 400s. not sure yet. i just dont have the money. need investors. pulling a pound a week out of the setup ive designed. im just too broke. and after every harvest shit comes up like Christmas and crap so saving is bull for me without more income.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Well said. I take it the guy who was consulted to get the grow organized used to be your helper? Is that the one that left you hanging a bunch of times?
> 
> I thought about getting a warehouse a few months ago but have since realized that I am nowhere near ready to take on a grow of that size. Soon enough but not yet.


and yes ex helper. but he wasnt the one that left me high and dry. he was the one that had a kid and had to bail at the time.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im ready to take on a grow that size.  8000 watts hps flower and 2 1000 mhs, 2 600 mhs and 2 8 bulb 4 ft t5s with cool whites for cloning and smaller veg. also 2 600s for moms. or 3 400s. not sure yet. i just dont have the money. need investors. pulling a pound a week out of the setup ive designed. im just too broke. and after every harvest shit comes up like Christmas and crap so saving is bull for me without more income.


One veg room and one flower room or would you break it up into smaller rooms?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> and yes ex helper. but he wasnt the one that left me high and dry. he was the one that had a kid and had to bail at the time.


Oh ok, it's hard to find good help, huh?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

I noticed PM in the flowering mom tent so everything got sprayed with Ortho Elementals. It's organic and worked for me before to get rid of black spot stem disease and PM so hopefully it works again. I turned the circulation fan up to high so hopefully that will help as well.


----------



## indicantonio (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, real good vato! 

Going to stick a long in hopes of some nug porn in a couple of weeks


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

indicantonio said:


> Wow, real good vato!
> 
> Going to stick a long in hopes of some nug porn in a couple of weeks


Thx man. This is a 10 week strain and I am in the middle of week 4 so there should be some good pics coming up in the next few weeks.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> One veg room and one flower room or would you break it up into smaller rooms?


 small for cloning like a 2x4 tent probably. a room for veg and 2 rooms for flower so i can have a flipbox. run half at a time. keep the heat down and help warm the room when its cold at night. all i would do is partition half a room. since its inside a warehouse and its not always light proof id build rooms out of 2x4s plywood and drywall with a fire suppression system. be about 16x32 ft with 8 lights i would pull a pound a week. one full harvest will pay for everything right off the bat including power and supplies for the fallowing grow. it would be perpetual so im not stuck trimming 8 pounds+ at one time. also flood table for drain to waste with a 500 gallon r/o res. for clean water becuz the ph of warehouse water is nasty almost a 9.5 and its dirty as fuck. i actually had a price sheet and everything setup. i drew all the plans out on a cad program at school even down to the wiring. lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> small for cloning like a 2x4 tent probably. a room for veg and 2 rooms for flower so i can have a flipbox. run half at a time. keep the heat down and help warm the room when its cold at night. all i would do is partition half a room. since its inside a warehouse and its not always light proof id build rooms out of 2x4s plywood and drywall with a fire suppression system. be about 16x32 ft with 8 lights i would pull a pound a week. one full harvest will pay for everything right off the bat including power and supplies for the fallowing grow. it would be perpetual so im not stuck trimming 8 pounds+ at one time. also flood table for drain to waste with a 500 gallon r/o res. for clean water becuz the ph of warehouse water is nasty almost a 9.5 and its dirty as fuck. i actually had a price sheet and everything setup. i drew all the plans out on a cad program at school even down to the wiring. lmao.


I would like to see those drawings.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont have them anymore. they were all saved on my flash drive that was in that backpack with the weed and hash that got left in a parking lot of home depot.  it wouldnt be hard to setup another set of plans. i just dont have a decent cad program anymore. my version of autocad expired like 4 months ago and i dont have the cash for the replacement activation code.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope you get those problems resolved. 

Positive vibes your way!


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ernst said:


> I hope you get those problems resolved.
> 
> Positive vibes your way!


Thx, PM isn't uncommon so at least there's that ...


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 13, 2012)

Home Depot was out of the Ortho Elementals Garden Disease Control stuff so I picked up some Daconil concentrate. Since I haven't ever used it before I just sprayed a little on some lower leaves to see how the plant reacts. If there is no harm tomorrow I will spray the entire Blue Dream tent.

Anyone ever use Daconil?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2012)

Why dont you just use neem bro?


----------



## GROYO (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow seems very sativa-ish in pheno, excited to see the end result! this is Humboldt BD from seed?


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Why dont you just use neem bro?


neem doesnt help with issues like mold and pm. it can in fact make it worst if its really bad when u start spraying it. it just more or less covers it up.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Why dont you just use neem bro?


Correct me if I am wrong but I don't believe neem oil is a fungicide.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 14, 2012)

GROYO said:


> Wow seems very sativa-ish in pheno, excited to see the end result! this is Humboldt BD from seed?


Yes very Sativa-ish at 90% Sativa/10% Indica. I got this as a clone so I am not sure where the original seed came from.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yes very Sativa-ish at 90% Sativa/10% Indica. I got this as a clone so I am not sure where the original seed came from.


im thinking its original Humboldt blue dream. has the taste and smell of some of the early original blue dream i smoked years ago. still taste exactly the same. only reason i remember it is becuz thats all i smoked for like 3 months till my dispensary ran out. dj short and mr nice made a perty clone only strain didnt they. pricks. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im thinking its original Humboldt blue dream. has the taste and smell of some of the early original blue dream i smoked years ago. still taste exactly the same. only reason i remember it is becuz thats all i smoked for like 3 months till my dispensary ran out. dj short and mr nice made a perty clone only strain didnt they. pricks. lol.


I can't wait for this harvest! The Blue Dream is already covered in trichs.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I can't wait for this harvest! The Blue Dream is already covered in trichs.


mine is at 6 weeks with about 3-4 left.


----------



## jokerjon00 (Dec 15, 2012)

awesome! cant wait for harvest


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mine is at 6 weeks with about 3-4 left.


I have one plant at 6 weeks and the full tent of BD is at 4 weeks.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been busy setting up the 4th tent. This is a 5x5 tent with a 2x4 flood and drain setup and 1000 watt light. I will be doing a Sea of Green grow, probably starting Tuesday or Wednesday. I am waiting on some clones from wheels but the tent is finally ready.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 16, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I can't wait for this harvest! The Blue Dream is already covered in trichs.


Would love to see that and know what day it is at.

The Tiki-Blue cross here smells like Tiki-Jo so it grew like Blue Dream but now Smells like Tiki-Jo'. This comes from Tiki-Blue's Grandmother "The Doctor" Gum / Candy pheno


Day 23 here now. This Tiki-Blue has expanded to fill the space of two plants. It sure likes to spread out.

No luck yet in forcing pollen on a female clone to make S1s' It is resisting putting on sacs so far.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 16, 2012)

These have just started week 5 - Blue Dream in undercurrent:





















































I raised the hood up an inch or two and that's about all I can raise it:


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 16, 2012)

Flowering moms - just started week 7:






Bullrider:






Afghan Kush:






Tahoe OG:






Blue Dream:






Herojuana:


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 16, 2012)

Blue Dream grown by Wheels:


----------



## Ernst (Dec 17, 2012)

You have a hella garden setup. Most excellent!


I'm trying to see where there are differences between Blue Dream and this cross I made. 
I have not grown out Blue Dream except for seeding a clone.
This helps me to understand

Thank you.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Is that one of the Moms? At week 7?
I have 3 Heri seedlings that havent sexed yet.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Is that one of the Moms? At week 7?
> I have 3 Heri seedlings that havent sexed yet.


It was a mom, now its a flowering mom. That's the Tahoe OG. Yes, at week 7.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 22, 2012)

Updated pics:
















































Here is one that I supercropped and bent over to cut its height down:


----------



## xGrowboyx (Dec 23, 2012)

What nutrient line do you use?


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 23, 2012)

xGrowboyx said:


> What nutrient line do you use?


House and Garden.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 23, 2012)

shitty ass nutes.


----------



## Gilean Stormheart (Dec 23, 2012)

The Blue Dream is looking good!


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 24, 2012)

The new tent is up and running. I will start a new thread for it tomorrow but here are some pics in the mean time.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 26, 2012)

Blue Dream in undercurrent, week 6/9:


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 27, 2012)

nice thread and yes lower ppms are the way to go in a rdwc i use a four site also and i keep my veg ppm no higher than 500 and in flower i dont go over 700 without co2 looks good man in the beginning u were feeding to heavy for sure thats why they were burning the leaf u showed had major burn looking good now man. I also am in so cal 951 to be exact but i lived in sd for my whole life.

on another note it looks like ur feeding a lil to high still and i would come down maybe 50 to 100 ppms the claw is not a good thing its signs of overfeeding. Also it looks like ur humidity is off in there and can u bring the light up anymore might be causing the issue also but over all u are killing it man looking good just at the tops they are becoming airy because of the heat issue . Take care and happy holidays.


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 27, 2012)

tipper619sd said:


> nice thread and yes lower ppms are the way to go in a rdwc i use a four site also and i keep my veg ppm no higher than 500 and in flower i dont go over 700 without co2 looks good man in the beginning u were feeding to heavy for sure thats why they were burning the leaf u showed had major burn looking good now man. I also am in so cal 951 to be exact but i lived in sd for my whole life.
> 
> on another note it looks like ur feeding a lil to high still and i would come down maybe 50 to 100 ppms the claw is not a good thing its signs of overfeeding. Also it looks like ur humidity is off in there and can u bring the light up anymore might be causing the issue also but over all u are killing it man looking good just at the tops they are becoming airy because of the heat issue . Take care and happy holidays.


Thx, but I don't think I am overfeeding them because they are constantly dropping the PPM. I know the claw you are referring to but if you look at other leaves they are actually pointing up. I was really confused when I saw this behavior but the plants seem to be doing alright. I will keep an eye on it, as I always do, and correct as needed.

I do run CO2 and I think when the plants really start cranking, around mid flower, they start to get very hungry and others have already stated that Blue Dream is a light feeder in the beginning and then becomes a heavy feeder towards the end and that's exactly what I am experiencing now. 

What do you mean my humidity is off? I can rais the hood about 1 more inch but that's it. It isn't that hot in there and the reflector glass is cool to the touch.

Thx again for the info and happy holidays to you!


----------



## Roomie (Dec 27, 2012)

Forgive me if this question has already been asked. How do you rate the undercurrent system compared to a standard DWC?


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 27, 2012)

wakakakakakakkakakakakakakkakakksaakkakakskdlksdhlfckjflkjvcahcqihec;ihj;salkdj;oicheroihfoqiehrfoiwoefiwecosdckadsca


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 27, 2012)

um dun dun dun...


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 28, 2012)

Roomie said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked. How do you rate the undercurrent system compared to a standard DWC?


I haven't ever run standard DWC so I don't know but I am sure someone else here can chime in.


----------



## Roomie (Dec 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wakakakakakakkakakakakakakkakakksaakkakakskdlksdhlfckjflkjvcahcqihec;ihj;salkdj;oicheroihfoqiehrfoiwoefiwecosdckadsca


Clearly, but the question still stands.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2012)

Roomie said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked. How do you rate the undercurrent system compared to a standard DWC?


its the same concept. the undercurrent just helps rn a loy more plants at one time. u change one res for 4-8 plants at the same time instead of individually changing 4-8 5 gallon buckets. never noticed a difference in growth. ive been looking around and honestly cant tell much difference in growth and yield from any actual hydro setup. except coco. i had a few dwcs running years ago. grew fast strong growth. but ran into slime and algie probs before i could flower.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2012)

dude check out this guys thread. he has 220 ran into another part of the house for his shit he is setting up. check pages 14-16


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2012)

oops. forgot the link. lmao. sorry high. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/579152-under-current-16-plant-2400w-14.html


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> dude check out this guys thread. he has 220 ran into another part of the house for his shit he is setting up. check pages 14-16


Whatever dude, it's not applicable at my current place so it's just a tease to me. Wait until I get a house and then maybe I can think about running new electrical lines.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Whatever dude, it's not applicable at my current place so it's just a tease to me. Wait until I get a house and then maybe I can think about running new electrical lines.


who said anything about a house? lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2012)

Everything is looking good Berk!


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Everything is looking good Berk!


Thx man, only 2.5 weeks left. I hope they fatten up nicely.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> its the same concept. the undercurrent just helps rn a loy more plants at one time. u change one res for 4-8 plants at the same time instead of individually changing 4-8 5 gallon buckets. never noticed a difference in growth. ive been looking around and honestly cant tell much difference in growth and yield from any actual hydro setup. except coco. i had a few dwcs running years ago. grew fast strong growth. but ran into slime and algie probs before i could flower.


Go troll elsewhere man. Happy new year to you, but move on! You have obviously NOT run an UC setup and cannot comment on relation to DWC in any way! I can and will tell you and the op that UC is by far superior to DWC in many ways! Look and my avatar and that is a clone veg'd for 30 days!(and that ain't no mini bic!) I use 1/2 the nutes in my UC setup compared to doing DWC, so that alone saves me huge $ per grow! I also have my setup dialed in and have only changed my res/system out once the entire grow!(another HUGE savings in nutes!) I will post some pictures once RIU fixes their site for me as it is once again broken to back what I say if you wish to doubt.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> Go troll elsewhere man. Happy new year to you, but move on! You have obviously NOT run an UC setup and cannot comment on relation to DWC in any way! I can and will tell you and the op that UC is by far superior to DWC in many ways! Look and my avatar and that is a clone veg'd for 30 days!(and that ain't no mini bic!) I use 1/2 the nutes in my UC setup compared to doing DWC, so that alone saves me huge $ per grow! I also have my setup dialed in and have only changed my res/system out once the entire grow!(another HUGE savings in nutes!) I will post some pictures once RIU fixes their site for me as it is once again broken to back what I say if you wish to doubt.


hey dude. happy new year to you too. but go suck on my balls. i already stated i had little experience with them dick face. i can only compare those of my friends that have grown around me ranging from dwcs to uc systems to eb and flow blah blah blah. i havent personally seen the difference in a single dwc compared to a uc system. the growth ive had was amazing but never got to flower with it. i never said uc werent great. but in all honesty i dont give a fuck about how you feel about it. happy new years brotha. oh and by the way its hard to troll when you go to each others houses a few times a month to blaze and chill so eat a friendly donkey dick on that note...


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> hey dude. happy new year to you too. but go suck on my balls. i already stated i had little experience with them dick face. i can only compare those of my friends that have grown around me ranging from dwcs to uc systems to eb and flow blah blah blah. i havent personally seen the difference in a single dwc compared to a uc system. the growth ive had was amazing but never got to flower with it. i never said uc werent great. but in all honesty i dont give a fuck about how you feel about it. happy new years brotha. oh and by the way its hard to troll when you go to each others houses a few times a month to blaze and chill so eat a friendly donkey dick on that note...


You state yourself that you have not even got to the point of flower, so how can you comment? I wish people would leave out their opinions and let people with hands on help and save everyone in the long run a whole lot of reading to get to the real deal. As I stated earlier, I *will *post some pictures when RIU fixes their site once again to back what I say.

edit: sorry to wheels619. I am not here to create issues or confrontation, but wish to help and share my own knowledge with my own experiences and hope others can benefit from them!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> You state yourself that you have not even got to the point of flower, so how can you comment? I wish people would leave out their opinions and let people with hands on help and save everyone in the long run a whole lot of reading to get to the real deal. As I stated earlier, I *will *post some pictures when RIU fixes their site once again to back what I say.


again. i still dont give a crap. its an opinion. run with it or not its ur choice. i was speaking on veg. anyone that has youtube can see beast nugs. congrats. besides i was expecting the actual thread owner to speak his ass up. but hey guess what. i still dont give a shite about your opinions on my opinions. happy new year.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2013)

oh but feel free to stick around berk might actually want to chat with you. so dont let a crabby cripple scare you away.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 1, 2013)

I will stick around because he is running something new to him! The best thing he needs to adopt into the UC tent is Scrog. It would have most likely tripled his yield if done properly in the same time frame! Call me a liar if you wish. He has done extremely well for this round with keeping the res/system in check and the plants healthy. There is still much room for improvement to fully utilize the UC setup he has. Maybe he doesn't want that information or help though?

Good day and sorry for any misunderstandings.

Back to Berk.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 1, 2013)

My apologies to you Berkman858 for adding this nonsense to your thread.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 1, 2013)

*




Originally Posted by Roomie  
Forgive me if this question has already been asked. How do you rate the undercurrent system compared to a standard DWC?


*


berkman858 said:


> I haven't ever run standard DWC so I don't know but I am sure someone else here can chime in.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> My apologies to you Berkman858 for adding this nonsense to your thread.


ahh. durka durka Mohammad gihad Ala Sherpa Sherpa. fuck that berkman guy. lmao. im out.  


and fuck a new year. women suck. id turn gay if it didnt involve so much dick. too much of a pussy guy myself for that to work out. lmfao. although im not hating. i got some homies that dig the pipe. its no worries to me as long as they aren't diggin for mine. lmfao.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 1, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> ahh. durka durka Mohammad gihad Ala Sherpa Sherpa. fuck that berkman guy. lmao. im out.
> 
> 
> and fuck a new year. women suck. id turn gay if it didnt involve so much dick. too much of a pussy guy myself for that to work out. lmfao. although im not hating. i got some homies that dig the pipe. its no worries to me as long as they aren't diggin for mine. lmfao.


Haha.... you sound mad bro....


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Haha.... you sound mad bro....


a little women piss me off. specifically wifey.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 4, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Blue Dream in undercurrent, week 6/9:




Outstanding work.. 

I need to read all the new posts but I was hoping to see how Blue Dream grew.

I'll be looking to make a proper line of regular seeds with Blue Dream and my Tiki-Jo strain.. The test cross seems to be stable.

Thank you for your work.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 4, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Thx, but I don't think I am overfeeding them because they are constantly dropping the PPM. I know the claw you are referring to but if you look at other leaves they are actually pointing up. I was really confused when I saw this behavior but the plants seem to be doing alright. I will keep an eye on it, as I always do, and correct as needed.
> 
> I do run CO2 and I think when the plants really start cranking, around mid flower, they start to get very hungry and others have already stated that Blue Dream is a light feeder in the beginning and then becomes a heavy feeder towards the end and that's exactly what I am experiencing now.
> 
> ...



Growing a cross here you know.

I think this plant at first doesn't like a lot of water or nutes but it changes and will look good while it can actually stand more water.
I am in soil and I had a semi dry soil. I kept it on the dry side but at 6 weeks in I now know the soil is on the soaked side.
I had leaf curl and buds burn near the light because it wasn't getting enough fluids. I ignored this as simple light stress.

So I agree that it can look curled up and could use more water when the rest doesn't seem to be in stress.

However exactly how Blue Dream reacts I cannot say. This is Tiki-Blue here. A cross of Tiki-Jo and Blue-Dream.
I will make a regular seeds line this year. I hope to have feminized seeds sooner.




----------------------------

This is from a couple weeks ago I think but you can see the stress from the HPS and the semi dry soil.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 4, 2013)

What a hell of a journey! I can't wait to see how these ladies look in the upcoming weeks



>


have you started flushing yet? if not, when do you plan on flushing these beauties?


----------



## xGrowboyx (Jan 4, 2013)

Thcfarmer.com 
Has a very good forum on UC lots of info on them


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ernst said:


> Outstanding work..
> 
> I need to read all the new posts but I was hoping to see how Blue Dream grew.
> 
> ...


Thx.... I think. Didn't know I was working for you but OK I am glad you are satisfied with my work. Can I get a raise? You know, cost of living and inflation, Fiscal Cliff and all that shit.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> What a hell of a journey! I can't wait to see how these ladies look in the upcoming weeks
> 
> 
> 
> have you started flushing yet? if not, when do you plan on flushing these beauties?


Yeah it hasn't been an ideal grow but I will try again next time. I figured out how I want to do the individual SCRoG screens so next grow will actually be a Blue Dream SCRoG.

They still have about a week and a half left and I will flush for about 3 days before harvest. I use H&G Drip Clean so it's always flushing and a long final flush isn't necessary.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

Updated pics - around 2 weeks until harvest:


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ernst said:


> Growing a cross here you know.
> 
> I think this plant at first doesn't like a lot of water or nutes but it changes and will look good while it can actually stand more water.
> I am in soil and I had a semi dry soil. I kept it on the dry side but at 6 weeks in I now know the soil is on the soaked side.
> ...


What is the heat at canopy level? That sort of looks like heat damage to me, but it's hard to tell. How is it looking now?


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ernst said:


> Growing a cross here you know.
> 
> I think this plant at first doesn't like a lot of water or nutes but it changes and will look good while it can actually stand more water.
> I am in soil and I had a semi dry soil. I kept it on the dry side but at 6 weeks in I now know the soil is on the soaked side.
> ...


I did end up over feeding them even this late in flower when I went 100% on the nutes and the PPM shot up to 1200. H&G nutes are very, very strong. Anyways I ended up flushing the system out and refilling it at 75% strength (700 PPM) because of the overfeeding and I found out the bottle of Top Shooter that I had (received from someone for free) ended up being bad and I didn't want to take the chance that it would negatively affect the plants.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2013)

balls. 123


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2013)

wifeys rolling by tomorrow for the day and evening. Sunday i should be free by noon or so if you want to roll then. but then again women are fucking insane and she could blow all of my plans out of the water. wawawa. she sunk my battleship. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope everyone is having a good Friday. I am high as fuck on Afghan Kush and Blue Dream from my 600 watt tent. This is the best herb I have ever grown and I know this Blue Dream undercurrent grow will be even better so I can't wait to test it out.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 4, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> wifeys rolling by tomorrow for the day and evening. Sunday i should be free by noon or so if you want to roll then. but then again women are fucking insane and she could blow all of my plans out of the water. wawawa. she sunk my battleship. lol.


Haha OK, well I will hit you up on Sunday to see what the deal is. I want to compare my AK to yours.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Haha OK, well I will hit you up on Sunday to see what the deal is. I want to compare my AK to yours.


sounds good. bring blue dream.  lol.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 5, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I did end up over feeding them even this late in flower when I went 100% on the nutes and the PPM shot up to 1200. H&G nutes are very, very strong. Anyways I ended up flushing the system out and refilling it at 75% strength (700 PPM) because of the overfeeding and I found out the bottle of Top Shooter that I had (received from someone for free) ended up being bad and I didn't want to take the chance that it would negatively affect the plants.


Ah, IC...


----------



## Ernst (Jan 5, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Friday. I am high as fuck on Afghan Kush and Blue Dream from my 600 watt tent. This is the best herb I have ever grown and I know this Blue Dream undercurrent grow will be even better so I can't wait to test it out.


are you smoking both as a mix or is it a cross?


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ernst said:


> are you smoking both as a mix or is it a cross?


I was smoking the BD earlier and am now smoking the AK. The BD is better for the day and the AK is better for the night but both are by far the best bud I have grown so I like them both.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 5, 2013)

thats afghan kush. not ak47 for those folks that just joined. this ak is heavy dude. ive counted. 4 back to back bowls and its nap time.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 5, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> thats afghan kush. not ak47 for those folks that just joined. this ak is heavy dude. ive counted. 4 back to back bowls and its nap time.


I concur.......


----------



## Ernst (Jan 5, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Thx.... I think. Didn't know I was working for you but OK I am glad you are satisfied with my work. Can I get a raise? You know, cost of living and inflation, Fiscal Cliff and all that shit.


Well, you work for the Union just like me..


----------



## Ernst (Jan 5, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I was smoking the BD earlier and am now smoking the AK. The BD is better for the day and the AK is better for the night but both are by far the best bud I have grown so I like them both.


I have Afghani here I have not cracked. 
A Friend has made Afghani X Blue Dream. I wonder if I should hit Tiki-Blue with Afghani.

I think I should grow out the Afghani.. Thanks

You are going to 9 weeks? 

I look forward to more pictures!


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ernst said:


> I have Afghani here I have not cracked.
> A Friend has made Afghani X Blue Dream. I wonder if I should hit Tiki-Blue with Afghani.
> 
> I think I should grow out the Afghani.. Thanks
> ...


Afghan Kush is nice, I like it. It isn't a huge yielder but it is covered in trichs and was ready in 7 weeks so it's a good candidate for SOG and that's what I plan to do with it in the future.

I am going to let the Blue Dream go until it's ready but the BD that I just harvested in my 600 tent was ready in 8.5 weeks so I am guessing this will be about the same.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool.. 

I'm looking to score a couple clones soon and give the Blue Dream proper a go. 

Say what do the flowers smell like up close berkman558?

Hey thanks for all the answers you are giving me.. I told you I am growing out a cross. All the news about blue dream I am eating up. Again thanks.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 6, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> What is the heat at canopy level? That sort of looks like heat damage to me, but it's hard to tell. How is it looking now?


Yeah.. Those buds were under the 1k hps so they were under the heat. 

I lowered the hps to 600watts now. I have one of those selectable ballasts.

I could have turned the watts down sooner.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ernst said:


> Cool..
> 
> I'm looking to score a couple clones soon and give the Blue Dream proper a go.
> 
> ...


It smells like some sort of sweet perfume. I am not great with describing scents but it smells great and tastes great. I am looking forward to seeing what curing does to the bud, it should be even better after a few months of cure.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ernst said:


> Yeah.. Those buds were under the 1k hps so they were under the heat.
> 
> I lowered the hps to 600watts now. I have one of those selectable ballasts.
> 
> I could have turned the watts down sooner.


How close was too close for you with it at 1000 watts?


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am watching Reefer Madness for the first time and this has some bad acting. Great message though!


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bud from the 600 tent-

Blue Dream:






Afghan Kush:


----------



## Ernst (Jan 7, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> How close was too close for you with it at 1000 watts?


It is a cool tube but still..

I would say six inches for the first ones.. I would say 10 inches for the second.
The one you see is more dry-out due to me water failure. 
I am not making that mistake now.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 7, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> It smells like some sort of sweet perfume. I am not great with describing scents but it smells great and tastes great. I am looking forward to seeing what curing does to the bud, it should be even better after a few months of cure.


IC.. Good one. I experienced a perfume in an early exhale of bud @ 20 something days.. like 21 or 22 I think.
I experienced a slight blueberry in some quick dry from about 35 days I think.

The day 40 sample was taken from one of those "stunted" colas which then cabbaged (grew what was there in cluster). It had a slight expando quality after a quick light bulb dry. Small CF tube naturally.
I am going to get those clones so I hope to be smart this time. Blue-Dream can be a princess to grow early on. That is as in picky on wet, nutes and such.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 7, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Bud from the 600 tent-
> 
> Blue Dream:
> 
> ...


 That clinches it.. I need to grow the Afghani out I have. I am not going to breed with the Hindu Kush I paid for so I hope that the Afghani are solid genetics.
I can't remember the name of the seeds seller but I am not amused with the Hindu Kush and it's auto hermi-male I grew..

Is the Afghani a body stone then? Is it not so up on the head.. Does it have a body wave by chance?


----------



## Ernst (Jan 7, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I am watching Reefer Madness for the first time and this has some bad acting. Great message though!


It is simply a look back at a society more concerned in enforcing conformity than freedom.

Racism was a major part of that..

It's funny to watch now.. Bad acting passed for intelligent drug policy. However it does fall right into the class of "Manufacturing Consent." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQhEBCWMe44

With weed 1000% healthier for you than alcoholism we punished minorities and attempted to quell any society not approved by the whites dominated politic.

Did you see the latest vids in the "Legalization forum" here? 


Just remember "Faster Faster" is better suited to Meth-use and that is a Schedule II and one can get a prescription filled for it.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ernst said:


> That clinches it.. I need to grow the Afghani out I have. I am not going to breed with the Hindu Kush I paid for so I hope that the Afghani are solid genetics.
> I can't remember the name of the seeds seller but I am not amused with the Hindu Kush and it's auto hermi-male I grew..
> 
> Is the Afghani a body stone then? Is it not so up on the head.. Does it have a body wave by chance?


The AK is heavy and stony but not super heavy. Not much body wave if I understand you correctly.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 8, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> The AK is heavy and stony but not super heavy. Not much body wave if I understand you correctly.


it is if you give it 8.5 weeks.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 8, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> it is if you give it 8.5 weeks.


Haha yeah I guess it would get heavier but I don't think your AK is that much heavier than mine. It isn't heavy like the Bullrider.


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 8, 2013)

Very, VERY nice.

i plan on doing my first scrog but have ad conflicting information on when to start the screen. Some say to wait until you begin to flower, it looks like you started in veg... 

Any insight as to why some say to wait till flower to scrog?



drbacana said:


> Hi berk
> 
> 
> do so, you'll like it: D


----------



## Ernst (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice Scrog.

I see the tester drying lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 9, 2013)

Usernamewastaken said:


> Very, VERY nice.
> 
> i plan on doing my first scrog but have ad conflicting information on when to start the screen. Some say to wait until you begin to flower, it looks like you started in veg...
> 
> Any insight as to why some say to wait till flower to scrog?


You want to put the screen up during veg and fill the screen up differently depending on Sativa or Indica. For Sativa, fill the screen to ~50% and then switch to flower; for Indica, fill it up to ~75% and then switch to flower. You can then keep tucking the plant under the screen as it stretches during the first part of flower.


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 13, 2013)

Updated pics - Week 9/9:


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the idea I came up with for individual SCRoG screens for next grow, this will allow me to pick the plant and screen up together if I need to perform maintenance on the undercurrent system:


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2013)

are those wooden stakes? dont use wood if at all possiable. wood molds and causes funky issues when you have it close to water for a long period of time. learned the hard way with Popsicle sticks for labeling.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 14, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> are those wooden stakes? dont use wood if at all possiable. wood molds and causes funky issues when you have it close to water for a long period of time. learned the hard way with Popsicle sticks for labeling.


Haha yeah these are bamboo sticks that I got from the hydro store so I think they should hold up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Berk, Those BD got big!

I like the individual screens idea.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> are those wooden stakes? dont use wood if at all possiable. wood molds and causes funky issues when you have it close to water for a long period of time. learned the hard way with Popsicle sticks for labeling.


coming from the guy growing in a giant WOOD box. lmfao


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> coming from the guy growing in a giant WOOD box. lmfao


coming from the guy growing in a tiny wooden box. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 18, 2013)

dude. so butthurt. this would have solved so many problems. 


http://www.titancontrols.net/products/power/orion-1.aspx


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 19, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> dude. so butthurt. this would have solved so many problems.
> 
> 
> http://www.titancontrols.net/products/power/orion-1.aspx


I saw something like that, or maybe the same item, a while back but thought that it really only helps if you have an abundance of 110v circuits but no 220v. Since it takes up 2 complete 110v circuits it doesn't magically give you more power it just combines 2 to make a 220v circuit, of which I have no need at the moment. What are you planning on doing with the 220v?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 19, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I saw something like that, or maybe the same item, a while back but thought that it really only helps if you have an abundance of 110v circuits but no 220v. Since it takes up 2 complete 110v circuits it doesn't magically give you more power it just combines 2 to make a 220v circuit, of which I have no need at the moment. What are you planning on doing with the 220v?


it actually gives you 220 at 30 amps. which is nice becuz a 1000 runs at 4.5 amps instead of the 9 it runs at 110. so you could still run the 3 1000s instead of being stuck with my situation with shitty breakers popping from the amps instead of the watts being used and being stuck with one light per room. one extention cord thru the wall and all my problems would have been solved.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 19, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> it actually gives you 220 at 30 amps. which is nice becuz a 1000 runs at 4.5 amps instead of the 9 it runs at 110. so you could still run the 3 1000s instead of being stuck with my situation with shitty breakers popping from the amps instead of the watts being used and being stuck with one light per room. one extention cord thru the wall and all my problems would have been solved.


So you are able to squeeze in 1 more 1000 watt, I guess that's good but it wasn't good enough for me to want to invest in it. Straight 220v is better and you will soon have that so all is good.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 19, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> So you are able to squeeze in 1 more 1000 watt, I guess that's good but it wasn't good enough for me to want to invest in it. Straight 220v is better and you will soon have that so all is good.


I think my math was way off here, if you have a 30 amp circuit at 220v you should be able to fit 4 lights (4 x 4.5A = 22A).


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 19, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I think my math was way off here, if you have a 30 amp circuit at 220v you should be able to fit 4 lights (4 x 4.5A = 22A).


exactly.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW man, Killer Grows!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 30, 2013)

nice to see you around other threads.  yeah dude the blue dream is looking fat. she is swelling up nicely. berkman thinks its going to turn out like shit. lol. but he is always so pessimistic about anything he grows. lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 30, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> WOW man, Killer Grows!!!!


Thx dude, after seeing your SCRoG I am getting excited to attempt SCRoG again. This next grow will actually be a Blue Dream SCRoG, not like this grow where I waited too long and then couldn't execute the SCRoG properly.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 30, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> nice to see you around other threads.  yeah dude the blue dream is looking fat. she is swelling up nicely. berkman thinks its going to turn out like shit. lol. but he is always so pessimistic about anything he grows. lmao.


True, I am very pessimistic but I am feeling a little better about this grow. They are flushing now and I will be chopping on Friday night.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 30, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> True, I am very pessimistic but I am feeling a little better about this grow. They are flushing now and I will be chopping on Friday night.


its gonna be good watch.


----------



## berkman858 (Feb 5, 2013)

Early reports are looking like its going to be around a 2 pound harvest but time will tell.


----------



## Turm (Feb 11, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Early reports are looking like its going to be around a 2 pound harvest but time will tell.


what was the final dry weight? Awesome grow man. I'm trying to decide if I should just get 2 1000k or 3 600s to do a scrog, trying to figure out which way would yield more.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 11, 2013)

Turm said:


> what was the final dry weight? Awesome grow man. I'm trying to decide if I should just get 2 1000k or 3 600s to do a scrog, trying to figure out which way would yield more.


depend on the area of floer. footprint size and penetration depth your looking for. if you put the 6s really close it gives you dense buds but if you us 1000s you get dense buds and you can grow a 5 ft tall plant if you reallt wanted to. leaves you with more options. plus you can go dimible if need be and just toss a 600 bulb in it.


----------



## berkman858 (Feb 12, 2013)

Turm said:


> what was the final dry weight? Awesome grow man. I'm trying to decide if I should just get 2 1000k or 3 600s to do a scrog, trying to figure out which way would yield more.


The final weight was right around 2 pounds give or take an ounce. I am happy with this yield but think I can do better when I actually SCRoG so that's the plan for next time.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 13, 2013)

new thread broseph. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/624309-wheels-not-wheels.html#post8675990


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

You starting a new thread bro?


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You starting a new thread bro?


Yeah I should be starting one today or tomorrow. I am going to include both the Tahoe OG SCRoG'd in the 600 tent and the Blue Dream SCRoG'd in the 1000 tent with CO2.

How are you enjoying it up north? How is the weather? I know the scenery is great.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Liking it so far, got to try my first taste of Washington herb. Not bad, smelled like hawgsbreath, and had a very nice sativa high to it. 1 joint had me lit!!

Weather is cold and rainy, but i am adjusting quickly. 45 degrees right now outside, and it doesnt feel that cold.

The rain here is different than at home. It is "soft" rain, if you understand what i mean by that.

The bay is 300 ft from my house, I saw a bald eagle my first morning here. 1st time i have ever seen one in the wild, and i was like 100 ft away from it.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 4, 2013)

New thread: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/630419-scrog-revisited.html#post8768839


----------

